# The GRAND Opening - Old Timers Secret Santa 2013



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Its Christmas eve, children 

Here is *the* thread, ready for all those with not enough time tomorrow, or who are ahead of the game 

Merry Christmas to you all  xx

Arrived Thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/336162-old-timers-secret-santa-has-arrived-thread.html


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Come on people get opening.....I'm stuck at work today need some pictures of happy puppied to cheer me up.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

We will be doing calis tonight along with ours


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky has opened hers  and she LOVES all of them.

I was planning on opening them tomorrow but have loads of cooking to do and we will be having unexpected visitors tomorrow evening so we'be opened them today 

A few things are handmade and they are beautiful, thank you so much SS.

We also had a lovely card with a clue but I haven't quite worked it out yet so will get investigating that today 

Photos

What's this










A lovely treat box



















Tasty pizzles










What's this huge present










A big beautiful comfy pillow 










Put right by the radiator now so she can be all cosy










A soft blanky



















A lovely handmade collar




























All of her beautiful presents










Thank you so much SS, she really loves everything. Hasn't got off her big comfy pillow and loves her rabbit Kong toy 

Also thank you for my gifts, I had a knitted gingerbread man, chocolates and a treat book with a shape cutter and inside was a rope toy for Lucky. Will get more photos tonight.

Thanks again, they are perfect


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That is sooooo lovely, all those handmade bits! Treat box is my fav


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Goldstar said:


>


*I* am actually jealous of lucky and that cushion


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> *I* am actually jealous of lucky and that cushion


The fabric is beautiful isn't it :001_wub:

These people with sewing skills are going to be the most desired Secret Santas as this rate :laugh:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> *I* am actually jealous of lucky and that cushion


Me too. I wanted to sleep on it


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh that cushion is beautiful :001_wub: I think I'd be tempted to steal it off her  Alfie is wanting to come live with you so he can share it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a lovely thoughtful present, the cushion looks comfy .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like Lucky really has been lucky.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking forward to everyone else's photos now  I feel so impatient being the only one to have opened everything. We were allowed though so I guess its ok  

Will put photos of the knitted gingerbread man (gingy) and box with the little book and shape cutter later. 

Thank you SS again, she loves her pillow. Will not shift off it


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

I just want to say a HUGE thank you to my secret santa! I haven't got time to upload photos just now but McKenzie had the time of her life opening them (photo of the carnage coming!), they were so thoughtful, and she and I absolutely love them! I'm going to have to give the clue a bit more thought though! 

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh wow, Lucky's pressies are just amazing! We have so many talented PF'ers!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Princess Lucky!  

Love the gifts!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to open our SS gifts tomorrow!

I want to do it tonight but tomorrows plan is wake up early, big walk for the Terrors, I go to work 12-4, I come home whilst the OH is down is parents, he'll leave at about 12ish, I let them out for a wee, THEN we can open the prezzies...they can enjoy their gifts whilst I head on down to Owains for dinner, they can play with their toys and have some fun then nod off until we get home a couple of hours later! 

xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie has opened his this afternoon as my house is manic :crazy: on Christmas Day and last year was just a blur of wrapping paper, I didn't even manage any photos. Was determined it would be a slightly calmer affair this year 

For me? At last, I've been watching that box for weeks 


Nice opening, one at a time - he literally did take out one present at a time from the box and opened it before moving onto the next one!










What a very lucky dog 

Can you spot his mouth slightly open? He was "gruffing" (as I call it!) at me desperately wanting to play instead of posing politely 

There was also a large Kong ball, a regular Kong ball (these had to be put away though lol as he goes a bit manic with them so is only allowed them on walks!), a huge bag of Arden Grange treats, a bag of mini bone treats from Zooplus and some doggie sausages  These too had to go away as he was too excited to pose next to them :lol:

The clue:


 haven't got the foggiest!

There were also 2 presents addressed to me (well, one was to both of us) and I popped those under the tree to open tomorrow. Left the room for 2 minutes and then heard the ominous sound of paper ripping  Ran in to see the bad hound had decided to carry on with the unwrapping without me, so quickly rescued it from the jaws of destruction... it was this:


How utterly fabulous! 

To our SS,
Thank you so much, you have utterly spoiled Alfie and I am so touched  All his most favourite things; balls, things that squeak and lovely things to eat. He's had a marvellous time playing with them all and is now snoring away happily in his bed. Thank you so very, very much xxx


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, all those pressies look amazing. I can't wait to open ours now.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow, lovely presents so far for lucky and Alfie 

The Pickles won't be opening theirs until tomorrow and it probably won't be until tomorrow evening after some of our guests have left, so may not get around to posting pics until Boxing day, but they are very excited and may have tried to steal some of their presents from the pile already!

Looking forward to seeing everyone's gifts


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, what lucky dogs 
Some lovely thoughtful gifts.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

The gingerbread man that SS knitted for me. It's so cute, I've put him on the mantle piece now 










We really really love our gifts, they are so thoughtful and special.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lucky Lucky :yesnod: They are lovely presents :thumbup1:

Love Alfies gruffing , Shelby is mouthy sometimes when i make her sit for a photo


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Well we've opened ours, tomorrow we are really busy so did it tonight 

Sadly I've just moved so all the presents got a bit muddled, i think it goes as follows

Tummel - large shake a frog, some kind of trachea(I suspect lamb), posh turkey and cranberry biscuits, f4d sea jerky, air kong balls and a big purple ball 

Dan - a pick n mix bag, a tennis ball, a squishy weird knobbly ball thing, some feelwells cheesy training treats and a really cool fleecy tuggy flirt toy 

The boys are thrilled, Tummel is in love with his frog and Dan adores the flirt toy  I got a bar of chocolate from Tummels SS and a wee pick n mix of some of my favourite childhood sweets 

I have pics but not on my computer right now. Thank you so much to our SS's, I have a written clue for Tummel but I think I can guess Dans from a few things


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Toppa had a very busy night ahead of him, he had to watch us get all the gifts by the tree and build a bmx up... midnight bike building, you got to love it :sosp:

So, I decided he should be allowed to open one of his gifts 
A lovely little monkey kong wobbler and he LOVES IT! Spent half hour playing with it, getting me to throw it for him and tug it about. Think it is going to become a firm favourite toy of his judging by his reaction


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

And just because I thought it was cute how he was attention seeking while we was building the bike..... ( sorry it isn't an opening pressie pic, but he was a good dog doing the grave shift to earn his early gift so I hope I can get away with it  )


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We've opened all of our pressies now. Won't have time to post pics for a while but would like to thank our incredibly generous SS's. The boys have been well and truly spoilt. They love all their goodies. 
I would also like to thank LexiLou2 who has given me and the boys a truly epic Christmas hamper filled with great goodies so thank you very much. 
Will post pics soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Dear everywoof (and their people),

Here are some photos of me and my AMAZING pressies :yesnod: I love them all so much! I had a great time opening them 

I love the balls :001_wub: They're just like my favourite one and now I have 3 :w00t: So mum doesn't need to stress so much that another dog will steal it and chew it!

I also got a very cute little teddy that fits perfectly in my mouth. AND a bag for all my treats (I have lots of treats ) and a new blankie. I liked my blankie so much I tried to play with it :lol:

Sorry mum was a bit rubbish at taking photos :rolleyes5: Most of them just have a white blur in them :rolleyes5:

Photos...

My Christmas card (mum's still thinking about the clue!). It's got a badge with a picture of a Tala-kittty on it :yesnod:



Unwrapping



Mum had to take it off me to get it out of the packet rrr:



It's green!



And it lights up!



Next!



Just the right size for me



There's another ball in here somewhere...



Just for me - it's got my name on it!!! :yesnod: (So keep away Tala-kitty :sosp



It's nearly as big as me!



I ripped the tag off myself 



Here's me with all my stuff (and all my mess )



All this Christmas stuff is tiring!



Thank you so much to my Secret Santa, I LOVE it all!!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone. 

A huge massive thanks to F,F,& B secret santas. They've all been spoilt rotten.:yesnod: 
All their gifts are brilliant, thanks so much. 

We had to do one dog at a time and it was very hectic so will post pictures later.

Thank you again, you're so kind. 

Hope you all have a good day.

Ps...think I've worked out two of the clues


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow Thankyou secret santas. Both dogs opened their gifts. So many lovely presents. Will post up some pictures later  

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Toppa opened his gifts alongside the Kiddies this morning and I really don't think I have seen his tail move soo fast before lol Thank you soo much SS Toppa truly loves his gifts, especially when I smeared the liver paste through the hedgehogs spines for him to chew mmmmmm 

No idea as yet who you are, but I am thinking the gold glitter in the card might be a clue hmmmmm and you are clearly a thoughtful and creative someone  Thinking of who you are will keep me entertained whilst I now go and tend to the dinner 

Anyhow, hope you enjoy the photos of him opening his gifts, just look at his tail!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so so much to Eddies SS! He very excitedly opened his presents this morning and loves them, they are perfect!! :001_wub:

The balls are his favourite, alongside the treats which are currently in his tug a jug which he is attacking currently :yesnod:

Also, thank you so so much for my presents, they are lovely and I love the book! 

I couldn't see a clue anywhere so I'm guessing you either don't want to be revealed or I've missed it? Either way thank you so so much!!! 

Will post some photos later when I get a minute


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.

We are away for Christmas photos will be put on later to day or Boxing Day.

Molly. Has got some beautiful presents from her SS. A lot of thought gone into them . She has three lovely soft toys. We have been playing with the ball and she carries the donkey around with her.

Our SS has been very thoughtful also sending a lovely lead decorated with Bichon Frise,s.
I also had a lovely present of Thorntons Fudge, a lovely key ring and a beautiful Bespoke handmade little dog. 

Thank you so very much to our Secret Santa you have been very generous.
Thank you for the lovely card, which I think gave me the clue to who you are. Wishing you and your family all the very best for Christmas and 2014. Xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We haven't yet done ours as the boys are sparked out at present but will do them soon .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We will be doing ours this evening when the human slaves are opening their pressies


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you so much to Zab's and Mylos SS, they love their presents !

They opened the food first and then didn't want the others at first 
Zab LOVES his Kong tennis balls ! He got that excited one went under the tree and he just ran full speed after it taking the tree down with him !! Thankfully everything is still in one piece! 
He's playing with his frog Kong toy now 

I'll add pictures later.

Thank you both so much !
Hope everyone is having a lovely Xmas.
Off to start the cooking then we're going for a nice walk later after we've eaten.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have two dogs out of three who are let downs and do not open presents :nono:

Milo, bless him  just doesn't understand. And Carmen played the 'if I can't eat it you can do it for me' card  Whereas Rupert did it himself, like a proper dog should 

Milo was first 

Good boy sit









OMG SHEEEEEEEEEEP









Quick, fetch!









Another good boy sit:









Carmen was up next with her massive stash from both Milo and Rupert's SS's, and I believe a third unknown person?! 

Excuse the scratty rat dog look, usually much prettier..!









She was doing her meerkat for the treats 









Mmmmmmm foooooooood









With her massive present stash









Rupert with his (which I put in his stocking ). Pretending not to be interested 









Like a pro









Chillin' with my pheasanttttttttt









Pressie collection









They all had a toothbrush each 









Rupert adores his pheasant and has tried to guard the toys/presents which I put some of back in the santa sack  He thinks they should all be his :nono:

Milo loves his sheep and that jack toy we had once before but it lost or damaged  He is super crazy fetching that, will have a good game at the tennis courts tomorrow with it I reckon (garden so muddy its hard to get grip!) 

Carmen is still a bit hit and miss and only does toys if you really encourage her but I think we will get there, she's still settling in. I have no doubt Rupert will show her what to do if need be  but I think she will like the kong squeaky one very soon!

Beautiful hamper from you very, very naughty people, I will find out who!! I know Tillymint was most definitely involved :nono:



















Beautiful mug with me on one side and Rupert on t'other 


















And I had a huge gaggle of people presents for me, too! Thank you so much, they're lovely! The Sainsbury's sweet cup my Mum bought my OH and I had a right paddy when she said I didn't get one  She said she went back to Sainsburys and they had none left  But I had one from Rupert's SS!! 

A golden bear flannel:









Super nom noms:









Extra super nom noms, puppy chockies!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

The boys love their SS so a big thank you  photos will be later or tomorrow when i'm back from work 

I think i've worked out who sent them


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie, benji and tricky would like to say thank you very much, secret santas  they and i feel like we've been thorughly spoiled with all our gifts. and having seen some of the lovely dried treats no wonder they and tigger have spent so much time sniffing at 'em. i'll post pics either later today or tomorrow when mu internet stops being slow and lets me put then on imageshack.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you so much to our Secret Santa  The dogs and me have been well and truly spoiled 

Sorry the photos are not the best, we have to be a bit careful as Alfie can get a bit naughty when there's exciting things, he thinks he has to guard everything!

They got a Kong Frog (me thinks our SS has done a bit of stalking as this is Alfie's favourite toy ever :yesnod: ) The cutest teddy made from rope, 2 bags of treats which they absolutely love and a lovely fleece blanket that Jack is curled up on at the moment  Thank you so much SS, you've really thought about what they would like 

I got some choccie coins, a choccie Santa and a cute little tin with choccies in and I got the most amazing jar of home made caramel, the instructions say it's lovely in coffee or on ice cream, I can confirm that it's lovely to stick your finger in and lick   I got a clue too but I haven't figured it out yet 

Thank you again and I hope everyone is having a fantastic day


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly says thankyou very much to her ss she is delighted with her gifts.
Photos to follow when I can get on my puter xx

GS glad you like your goodies, yes I was involved a tiny bit, but it's collectively from all your doggie participants just to say thankyou for organising ss for them it's muchly appreciated


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Won't have time to upload photos until tomorrow - but just wanted to say a quick Thank You to our SecretSanta. Charlie opened all his gifts and loves the bags of threats and the ball-toy he received. And thank you for my little gifts too. 

I had to stop Charlie eating ALL the treats - no wonder he was so obsessed with the box!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harvey and Bruno have opened their presents and both SS's couldn't have got more perfect gifts!

Harvey has a CoCoMutz which really is the best thing ever! Not only is it a tug toy, but a chew toy too! He wouldn't put it down, tugging, chewing and flinging....Bruno had a couple of near misses 

























And then this is the absolute icing on the cake. This has completely made my Christmas and instantly I knew who Harvey's SS was.









Just perfect!

Thank you so much Sailor xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

And then Bruno's gifts.

Well, first there were some treats that Harvey tried to steal away, then Bruno grabbed the package and ran away whenever we tried to get close. Duck necks.....perfect! We can even give Harvey one as its about the only thing he's not allergic to 

Then he found his perfect toy - a Kong Braidz which hasn't left his side since.










If you've ever seen a dog in pure joy, this is it

















Then after running himself ragged, he decided to have a little nap under his new blanket.....perfect!

















He also got a little blue ball, and a bowl, which he will be having his Christmas dinner in 

Spoilt!!!!

And I got a Baylis and Harding set which I have already used 

Thank you so much SS  You've made a little dog very happy 

SS, I haven't yet figured out your clue, but I am determined to! I've been on Wiki, and all sorts. I'm sure its staring me in the face but I'm quite dense when it comes to this kind of thing


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are the boys opening their presents, sorry pictures were taken on my phone ... My new camera is still charging 

Mylo the pro showing Zab how its done :

















"okay I'll give it a go"











































Mylo with his present, he did have two crocodile chews but he ate them 
And a pack of training treat but I've put them away so OH doesn't open them and as you can see he opened the cheese biscuit in true Labrador style !










And Zab with his presents , I had to help him out abit. He had a crocodile chew too but that was eaten. He loves his Frog toy and LOVES his Kong tennis balls ! And his treats !









I've got to work out their clues now ...
I know Mylos is another Gundog


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very, very, very much to both our lovely SS!

After our early morning walk and rushing back for present opening before I had to shoot off for work (I'm currently working very hard, cant you tell?) we got in and opened our presents!

One of Charlies gift was a latex chicken...oh man, his eyes went like saucers and he LOVED/LOVES IT! Dottie loved it too  so I opened one of her presents to get her off his toy and she LOVES her ball!

They both had such lovely gifts and from the bottom of my heart a huge thank you to their SS. You have made 2 Jack Russells VERY happy!

After I finish work I will be going up home, letting them out for a wee, giving them another treat (from Charlies SS ) then heading off to my OHs familys house for dinner. *Photos will follow shortly!*Thank you very much and I hope you all have a wonderful day.

Merry Christmas from myself and The Terrors!

xxx

P.S SS...reveal yourselves! The clue in Charlies card make me want to say Ginga Ninja? (GingerRodgers) put me out my misery guys!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Heres the boys with theirs 

Chance's box!

































Chance's stash - bubbles, ring toy, ball, mixed bag of treats and i got a mixed bag of sweets!

















Harv's box









come on hurry up!

































Harv's stash - rope toy, mixed pork and beef treats and i got a mug


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone 

The OH and I have both come down with a horrible winter virus so our Christmas day has been postponed until tomorrow, thank goodness for understanding relatives!!

However it did mean that I was able to dedicate plenty of time to opening the bear's presents as with OH's family here it would have been hectic to say the least.

I'm very sad to say that neither of mine could quite fathom how to unwrap their gifts, so made no mess really, but that suits me fine as I am not in a tidying up mood today 

Anyway, pictures...

Florence first; 
I popped their presents into Xmas stockings last night to put under the tree 









Florence rolling her green squishy ball around with her snout :001_wub:









A *very* pretty collar, and just the sort of collar I would buy, and there is one particular person I can think of on PF who shares my taste in collars...









A failed attempt at getting a pic of Florence wearing her new collar









Florence's absolute favourites - a whole bag has already been devoured!









A fab, super bouncy Rogz ball, you can even put treats in these 









Trying to get Florence to attempt to open her delicious Crackerjacks 









Her last present, she literally turned her back on me and started chomping away before I could properly see what it was :lol:









Just noticed in that picture you can see our fence has blown down in the storm 

Freya had been shut in the kitchen with the OH until now because she would have stolen all the toys otherwise









Florence's (and Bearcub's) stash 









Note the cheeky little bottle of something definitely not for bears; typical OH having spent some time in his youth in the country this originates from, snaffled off with it, but I think if anything will cure our horrible bugs, the contents of the bottle will 

Ooh and a brilliant little poo bag holder that will come in very useful, no longer will I be pulling (unused!) poo bags out of my handbag in shops 

THANK YOU SS!!! I'm 99% sure I know who you are 

Florence and I have been utterly spoiled, and we are so so grateful for all the thought you've put into our gifts. You really are very, very kind :001_wub:

Freya had waited long enough by now and was getting impatient, and Florence was teasing her by squeaking her monster green fluffy ball 








(if it looks in these pictures like the xmas tree is looking a bit bare it's because I removed all the decorations from that side as Freya keeps wagging them off :lol

yum yum, Cod treats and Liver bites - Freya says she refuses to share these with Florence :yesnod:









KONG BALLS! Freya's absolute favourite things in the whole world  









I love this - never a truer word spoken about Freya, and my favourite ever picture of her :001_wub:









A festive tuggy ball rope toy (I never know what to call these!) 









Freya's been playing with this a lot today, she's never had a toy like this before and she LOVES it. You can tell what Florence is interested in 









Freya making sure we all know whose Kong balls these are 









Freya's (and Bearcub's) stash plus a lovely little pocket reference book of dogs and a very sweet card 









Freya snuck off to her Bear Lair with a selection of presents; she's chewing a liver bite here 









No clue, and the parcel was delivered by a courier type company so I'm not sure if you would prefer to remain anonymous but Freya and I would like to thank you so very much  Such brilliant and thoughtful gifts. You are now officially Freya's favourite person in the whole world  THANK YOU SS!!!

We are feeling very festive now and opening our SS gifts has really made our Christmas day, especially the bears as they have been stuck with short walks for a couple of days.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO BOTH FLORENCE AND FREYA'S SECRET SANTAS - HOPE YOU AND YOUR DOGS ARE HAVING A LOVELY DAY


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you so much SS (I believe I know who you are!!). Kes LOVES her toys, she's never had a kong wubba before and it's just perfect for her in every way. She loves her treats and was an angel on her walk today when they were held up  Thank you also for the lovely Xmas card

Photos to follow later as I'm now at my dads having dinner  x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well, Bess has been well and truly spoilt today! She had to have a hand opening her presents - but then she got quite expert, and when we were handing out the humans presents thought they were all for her! 

She had a lion toy which she loves, a rope tuggy, some treats, a treat stick and what I thought was a hedgehog chew - didn't get a good look at that before it was completely eaten! So I'm very sorry that Bess has caused the demise of a hedgehog. 

Anyway - here are some pics!


IMG_6570 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548651373/]
IMG_6580 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548536634/]
IMG_6579 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548537164/]
IMG_6577 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548636206/]
IMG_6585 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548660233/]
IMG_6584 by 

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548547284/]
IMG_6583 by 

And then, after Bess had opened all her presents, I opened mine. Thank you, thank you, SS - what a wonderful present! I'm going to find a frame for it as it's sooo good!

[URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11548507185/]
IMG_6582 by 

What a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you to both boys' Secret Santas; I hope you are having a wonderful Christmas and the boys have both been thoroughly spoiled .

I am a little stumped with both clues this time .

I _think_ that Kilo's may have been Zab?????? with an ingenious card with a nose close up and one eye as the clue.

Here is the BW himself with his booty:





And what he thinks to having it put away for now (black eye from hubby trying to counteract the laser eye and the original was copied over)...



I also received a gift - thank you .



Here (also with his laser eye switched on....they both have today ) is Mr R Roo himself with his amazing presents:





And mine - once again thank you so, so much .



The clue is "Scary Unseen" which I am befuddled by at present although TM clearly had a hand in the making....I got as far as "Unnecessary" as an anagram but am going to have a good look at the ss participants again as I am probably being very thick. I WILL solve it....maybe .

ETA: Hmmmmmm "the terrors" no....crap....it's a good 'un!!!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Loving all the pics when I can finally get the crummy Internet to work in France to be able to see them...I wrote this post yesterday (Christmas Eve) but couldn't get online properly until now.

Currently on a Christmas ski trip in France, and of course Dodger and his secret Santa pressies came too!

One of them had a gift tag with permission to open on Christmas Eve, so that is what we did. Dodger had a ball finally being allowed to open one of the pressies. We took loads of photos but may have to upload minimal ones now and the rest when home due to painfully slow Internet. Anyway, thank you so much secret Santa Dodger looovves his pillow! You must have read something about him liking to rest his head on something as he loves doing that! I've never known a dog adopt the "nap"position so quickly after being on the go tearing off wrapping either so definitely a big hit, and I'm very impressed that it was made by our secret santa's mum too!

Thank you secret Santa, Dodger loves it.





































"I'll just have a nap now mum"









And one of Dodger using his pillow in his bed later yesterday evening, it's a hit!









Thank you SS!

I will post the Christmas Day pressie opening separately in a bit.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well we have had a great time opening our presents , thanks ever so much SS's it's been fantastic thank you

Willow carrying hers around


Percy loves to open


Rocky ripping into his




Willow eating her toothbrush straight out the wrapping!!


Dillon's gorgeous collar and shake a frog!!


Rocky got a wonderful bowl that says I am boss, which is true at dinner time for sure!!! A mug for mummy, a packet of misfits his faves and a fabulous black and white collar  Mum says even the mug is appropraite for him cos he loves to drink tea and coffee!!


Bomber got three packs of his most fave treats in the whole world, some socks and a wonderful sock like monkey.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, ALL of the SS dogs must have been soooo good this year cause they've all been spoilt. 

Dogless, I think kilo has the same clue, close up of a nose on a card, as Freddie too so I think I definitely know who his is.

I know who franks is too...my lovely gift and the card gave it away. 
I think I have bellas too now. 

I'm going to try and upload pictures soon...had a new camera and not too sure how to use it properly yet.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon with his huge haul, frog, blue bone, yummy tracheas, (my fave type of) socks, a gorgeous key ring and yummy goodies for me and a gorgeous winter collar for him complete with snowflake charm  and some scones for me to bake for him 
Thanks SS


Percy has treats that are suitable for both person and dog!!
A really cool sheep bum, a rabbit kong wubba and three (I think one is around somewhere) king tennis balls  
Thanks SS they are perfect 


Last but not least Willow has a gorgeous clownfish toy, a great honking pheasant toy, misfit treats and lots of goodies for me 
Thanks SS you've been amazing 


Oooo ooo ooo and you naughty lot, this was a lovely lovely surprise, lots of choccy goodies, marshmallows for my posh choc. A wonderful Percy mug to put it in and a fantastic tillymint placemat to put it all on!!! 
You're the best all of you, thanks for making SS the success it has been this year


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you very much to Teddy's secret Santa, you really have gone above and beyond for her, I really appreciate and am touched by all you have done for her. 

Teddy LOVES unwrapping presents! 









Mummy! Please let me have some! 









Oooh a lion!!









Roar!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










A purple treat dispensing toy! 



























Finally I get to open this one! (Teddy nearly ripped this open when it arrived and we were intrigued by an orange tear for days!!) 









It's a FLYING SQUIRREL!! :O 









A spoilt madam!! 









We then went to the park and took the squirrel so we could play. Unfortunately it was very dark, so I put the squirrel away as I didn't want to lose it.

I could only see her collar! 









So we came home and played in the corridor! She went mad for the squirrel, she really loves it!!





































I also got a lovely Baylis and Harding pressie  (which I love!)

Thank you so much ss, she really loved her presents! And thank you for my present 

I think I know who you are!! Xxx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Christmas Day!

Well, finally left the family hullabaloo (they are here in France too, although we are not all staying together) to spend time with Dodger opening his pressies. Apologies for the poor photos, these are ipad ones but the OH took some with his camera too so I can always upload them when I get home. Here are a few to show the fun that was had! 





































I think all his presents made it into this photo, apologies if not. 









All the presents are perfect for Dodger, so thank you for the time and thought that has gone into them. 
The treats that were in the treat dispenser are a big hit, he was going crazy for those! The treats with fishes in them also very popular.

Fab pressies, Dodger has been very very spoilt. Thank you so much for everything, including the treats for me too (which didn't make it into a photo.....)

Now to work on the clue in my card.....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The clue for Bombers I think we have worked out is Tummel  

Willow's and Dillon's we havent worked out yet

I don't think Rocky and Peryc had clues but please if they did can you let GS know as they may have got lost in the wrapping paper


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky still hasn't moved off her pillow, she absolutely loves it :001_wub: she had one of her pizzles for breakfast and had a play with her Kong rabbit earlier too 

I think I have worked out who our ss is


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are the pictures. Be warned, there are lots. 

First, Albert.

For me??


Oooooh, that feels nice!

Wow, so many pressies!

Wow, this is fab!


Ooooh, I like this, too!

There's more?? 


There were also some treats and goodies for me.  Thanks so much, SS!
The clue said something about almost being like an instrument and only having to chance one letter. I haven't got it yet. 
I have had a festive tipple or three though.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe i know the boys SS's 

chances i think is tummel and dan the man

and harvey is babycham but not sure which doggy


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence's lot. 
Is this where you hide my stash, mum? Give them to me now!

Let me at them NOW!


Oh god, this is so exciting!

YUM!



Oh my god, a cuddly toy AND a squeaky Kong treat ball! I've died and gone to doggy heaven!

A squeaky Christmas pudding? Awesome!



Terence absolutely loves that Kong ball. He's been carrying it around all day. I found him earlier trying to hide it under my duvet. When he decided that wasn't a good place for it, he opted for sleeping with it in his mouth. :lol: I think it's safe to say, he loves it. 
Thank you also for all my treats. I will eat them all later. 
My SS is Charlie.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

THANK YOU SECRET SANTA VERY VERY MUCH. Photos later or tomorrow. I have imbibed lots of fizzy white stuff. But ninja loved all her pressies especially crocodile  and i lovered mine. I know exactly who you are but i think i know a couple of other dogs at least i can see received similar so will keep quiet for now  suffice to say how lovely that you got ninja 

Sorry pupcakes was not me. Although mine has posted pics already.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

In the frenzy that was present opening i think i have got them merged from both Secret Santa's 

Dora got a awesome Dora blanket, a black stuffingless skunk, a really cute squeaky hedgehog , Some Trachea and fish for dogs treats. 
I was spoiled to with a baking mix, amazing socks which i am wearing now  a lovely little woofy keyring. and some yums 

Otis got a really cool honking / squeaking / rustling turtle, a stuffingless rabbit, some obviously really yummy smelly treats as he opened them in one swoop. 
I got some lovely chocolate also 

One of them got a really huge ball on a rope , but i cant remember whose it is  

Dora's clue is a riddle and im as thick as two short planks but im working on it  
Otis's one i think i have worked it out as Simplysardonic's Rouge, I may be very wrong tho  

Huge thank you to both of our SS's cant thank you enough, the dogs have been sooooo excited all day ( Otis so much he actually fainted  , but thats another story ) xx

Sorry for the rubbish pictures they were NOT up for posing


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread really does make fantastic reading.

In recent weeks/months there's been quite a bit negativity on the forum including re the Secret Santa.

This thread really shows the true spirit of the forum 

Thank You Babycham and GoldenShadow for organising it again this year 

Millie was very excited to open her SS presents 



She was really good and got dug into each present individually :yesnod:



The first toy she unwrapped she even managed to un-tag herself :001_wub:



Here she is getting stuck into number two:



Throughout most of the unwrapping process she was just a blur 



In fact at one point she got so excited she ran back to the tree and grabbed a random present!  So she opened Hubbys new Pyjamas to! :yesnod:

Millie is currently fast asleep on the sofa with her fox toy in her mouth! I have never known her to sleep with a toy - she loooooves it! :yesnod: 

Here is a picture of Millie with her SS Prezzies - We were both very very spoilt.



Millie got a Kong Soft Toy, a Rubber Stick (Which is fantastic as we have a SafeStix but dont use it much as its erm to big and some what Phallic looking!  ) so this will get used ALOT . Millie also go a squeaky snowman toy and a selection of treats and chews 

Although the peace didnt last long as the Kong Toy was just screaming at her to be played with 



There was also a lovely little gift for myself with some retro sweeties - This has been hidden away for a rainy day.

Thank You very very much to our SS - I genuinely am really not sure who you are.

But your present really were so perfect - Millie looooves toys so much and has been playing with them all on and off all day.

Thank You x x

Also one last photo - To Show off Millies new collar purchased from MetalDog.

Its amazing and Hubby Loooooves it!

Its already been road tested on a very muddy wet walk for nearly 2 hours today and still looks like new :yesnod:



A wonderful day all round


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

ok, i will try to make sense of this...i've had afew glasses of red...

Only had my new camera a couple of hours so again, i appologise for the poor quality...hopefully i can work out how to use it soon. :yesnod:

bella first





She loved all her presents, me too, thanks. I had a book, a dogs guide to training the human. It's so funny. i love it.

Freddie next, he's more subdued about things and his ear is not helping matters 



He loved each and ever one of his presents....especially the treats.. I will keep the ball safe so me and him can have a game together...just the two of us...it can be HIS special toy... and, the kong zoom groom is fab. I nearly got one the other day. thanks

Frank...well, he attacked all the bags with food in...





Just cause i like it


Nearly finished 

Bellas stash..minus a ball



To Bella's secret santa...thank you so much.The memory box is wonderful. Filled with lots of fabulos treats. She loves everything. and so do i. are you Beris and the lovely Molly ??????

Freddies stash


To Freddies secret santa...thanks very much. you're so kind sending him things he luuurrrvvves. Thanks for the Zoom Groom and my biscuits...sorry they were gone long ago but i so enjoyed them.
Are you the gorgeous Mr Mylo and labrador laura ?????

Franks stash


To Franks Secret santa...Thank you so much, Frank loved everything. You got him spot on. he was most excited at the Kong squeaker balls, but ripped straight into the treats too. 
I love my handmade soap..it smells divine...and i will be ordering some more off you, it's gorgeous. thankyou so much. Are you the gorgeous Chance and Pogo?????


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

F&F I love the third photo!

You look like you love the present so much you want to keep it whilst sat next to a sad looking pooch saying "But...but...Mum...thats mine...."


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie, I really love that first picture of Millie sat by the Christmas tree.

Apologies from me, I haven't managed to open presents with the girls, partly because they are in the wardrobe with presents in front of it but the main bug bear is that my camera is on charge at the minute.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> I believe i know the boys SS's
> 
> chances i think is tummel and dan the man
> 
> and harvey is babycham but not sure which doggy


close but no cigar


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Erm.....Tillymint.....black dog....aaagggghhhh the clue's killing me  .


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

My SS didn't leave a clue reveal yourself, I need to thank you! 

How is everyone else's guesses coming on?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Milliepoochie, I really love that first picture of Millie sat by the Christmas tree.
> 
> Apologies from me, I haven't managed to open presents with the girls, partly because they are in the wardrobe with presents in front of it but the main bug bear is that my camera is on charge at the minute.


Ahh thank you.

She was watching hubby who was saying 'Sttttaaaayyyyy' so has her 'I'm thinking' face on. :yesnod:

She has Definately learnt presents= fun


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So Willow's clue is
'A dog with the same name but not the same breed fronted the dogs trust adverts.'

Who could that be? I am so rubbish with names?
Was it you Millie?!?!?

Percy's clue is in his gifts, so thats either the shape of the dog in the treats, which without getting up I think is labrador shaped, or a rabbit toy, or some balls with a crown on them (Kilo? lol) no cant be you, or a sheeps bum


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

there was only opie who actually opened his own presents. the other two didn't have a clue what to do with 'em 

first up we have benji with all his presents  sorry ss,the choclate bar didn't make it to chrismas 





he's had his christmas scarf on all day, looking so cute. i've had to move all the treats though or they would all be gone. he loves his kong toy too. thank you 

then there's opie who enjoyed unwrapping his own ( i seem to have lost most of his pics  )



opie looks very smart in his new collar, and i'm going to enjoy my wine in a bit  thank you 

and finally tricky woo :001_tt1:




her new collar is so cute, and thank you for my keyring and socks 

i can safely say we have all been spoilt, and with all the wonderful treats they've recieved no wonder they've all been going crazy for their presents.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Going to apologise now for the shoddy photos, it was dark and early this morning and hectic but here you go anyway!



Eddie's first and only attempt at unwrapping for himself, I like the way he didn't even bother standing up 




"I love my snowman" :001_wub:


Keeping an eye on his treasures




Thank you again SS. Will try and get some nice photos tomorrow with my new camera (  ) of him playing with it all xxxxx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe Louise is Kes' SS. I so hope I am right!

I have to apologise profusely to my SS because I have hd a very fraught month and have been very stressed out and didn't even put in a clue, however if people are working everything out I'm happy to send them a message to declare myself, or mybe they will work it out judging from who has not been found out yet!

Edit: I will say my SS has guessed already in the thread and has been incorrect so if you are not 100% sure it could be me :lol:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy loves Christmas, had a brilliant time this morning opening presents so we waited til this evening to open her secret santa gifts! We do have photos but getting them off the camera onto the forums might have to wait!

Izzy got some lovely treats (which will need eating quickly as she managed to conveniently open the bag while opening the wrapping  sneaky dog!). Also got some lovely homemade soap for us humans which looked suspiciously similar to Franks, which confirms my suspicions that Pogo and Harvey are responsible for our presents, so thank you very much! Izzy has well and truly been spoilt!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I believe Louise is Kes' SS. I so hope I am right!
> 
> I have to apologise profusely to my SS because I have hd a very fraught month and have been very stressed out and didn't even put in a clue, however if people are working everything out I'm happy to send them a message to declare myself, or mybe they will work it out judging from who has not been found out yet!


Oooooh, are you eddies?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Micky93 said:


> Oooooh, are you eddies?


I am not I'm afraid! My SS has guessed theirs but due to having more than one dog seems to have attached someone elses clue to the wrong dog as I had none for mine and they have guessed based on a clue


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dillon's is Lexi of Lexilou2!!!! A few ciders (okay and wine) down but I solved the riddle!!!
Thank ever so much, he loves his frog and all the toys and treats were perfect for him.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry i'm late on today , it's been manic !

Shelby's presents all lined up by my daughter :lol:

Shelby picked this one up and ran off, she didn't want to bring it back :laugh:

Shelby's presents


and showing off her new collar and bandanna which i love 


Thank you very much , i'm taking a guess that my secret santa is BessieDog ? Oh and thank you for the chocolates i've had to hide them from my son as they are his favourites .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob & Rogue have done theirs, Bob is absolutely crazy for his plush squeaky turkey & Rogue loves her stuffingless pheasant  Piccies tomorrow as I uploaded them all one by one to Facebook but forgot to switch the wireless on so they failed to send 

Gypsy Pipsy has only managed one pressie as I forgot to turn off the flash when I photographed her so she hid away  we are going to open her other pressies tomorrow, but from the clues *we have worked out that her SS is Teal*, so many thanks to Teal & Toffee44, she loves her personalised Santa tuggy :001_wub:



H0lly said:


> In the frenzy that was present opening i think i have got them merged from both Secret Santa's
> 
> Dora got a awesome Dora blanket, a black stuffingless skunk, a really cute squeaky hedgehog , Some Trachea and fish for dogs treats.
> I was spoiled to with a baking mix, amazing socks which i am wearing now  a lovely little woofy keyring. and some yums
> ...


Yep you got it :yesnod:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry i'm late on today , it's been manic !
> 
> Shelby's presents all lined up by my daughter :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right. 'Twas me. .


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I believe Louise is Kes' SS. I so hope I am right!


Yep, it was us 

I was freaking out that I'd sent the wrong presents to the wrong recipients so was so relieved when you said about the wubba 

I think I have guessed Bruno's SS. Is it tattoogirl73 and Tricky Woo? I'm sure it must be....I hope I'm right. I'm so pleased with myself  Your gifts were 100% spot on for Bruno. All day he's been with that little braidz and snuggling on his blanket. Thank you


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm thick! Got the family still working on our clue!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Yep, it was us
> 
> I was freaking out that I'd sent the wrong presents to the wrong recipients so was so relieved when you said about the wubba
> 
> I think I have guessed Bruno's SS. Is it tattoogirl73 and Tricky Woo? I'm sure it must be....I hope I'm right. I'm so pleased with myself  Your gifts were 100% spot on for Bruno. All day he's been with that little braidz and snuggling on his blanket. Thank you


yep, was us  glad he likes everything


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> yep, was us  glad he likes everything


Yay! I'm so proud of myself (I used to love that show!)

He really does


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

And Enzo's, i'm completely stumped by the clue , i hope it's not obvious and i'm being thick  They are also a very talented artist and drew this lovely picture 

Deciding which ones first 

This one first and i'm off

to bed to attack the killer rope 

Enzo in his element in bed with loads of toys 



I'll think on the clue a bit more !

But thank you very my secret santa , truly love the picture and Enzo is so happy with his treats and toys


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Yes, you're right. 'Twas me. .


Thank you so much , Shelby is going crazy for those little bones  and has already had fun with the boomer ball. Loving her new rock chick look :thumbup:



BessieDog said:


> I'm thick! Got the family still working on our clue!


We have the same person going by the pictures, is your clue as cryptic as mine then  :sosp:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Thank you so much , Shelby is going crazy for those little bones  and has already had fun with the boomer ball. Loving her new rock chick look :thumbup:
> 
> We have the same person going by the pictures, is your clue as cryptic as mine then  :sosp:


Your clue is obviously as cryptic as mine! Even three of us can't get it! 

Maybe in the sober light of day things will become clearer! Glad Shelby likes her new look!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Is Florence McKenzie's SS Bearcub?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I am very late to the picture party but here we go - Kes loves hers as already mentioned. 





































Waiting to eat one of her tasty treats!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

right i'm home 

First off, nope babycham Tummel wasn't bombers SS, and Pogo, Chance wasn't one of mine 

secondly, here's my few pics 






Now, Tummels had a clue, that combined with the fact only 1 other entry so far has had similar pressies i'm guessing Lily Pickle!!!

Dans didn't really have a clue, but again going on the people with similar presents and the GR on the card i was sent i think it's one of babychams puplets  Either way they are so happy about their presents so i'm very grateful, they're both exhausted, we had so much fun today at my parents


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Is Florence McKenzie's SS Bearcub?


Yes  I hope you've been wearing your Tala-cat badge today


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

bearcub said:


> Yes  I hope you've been wearing your Tala-cat badge today


Yay! Thank you SO much!!!

I tried to attach the badge to Kenzie's collar but she wasn't too happy about it!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

pogo said:


> I believe i know the boys SS's
> 
> chances i think is tummel and dan the man
> 
> and harvey is babycham but not sure which doggy


Balls that up :lol:

Harvey is Ballybee and dan

And chance is babycham!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been guessed 

Yes we were franks and izzys SS's glad you like them


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

bearcub said:


>


Haha I'm not good at clues 

Knew the vodka would give it away (it was my attempt at a clue) but didn't think the collar would.

Hope your feeling better today and enjoy your delayed Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Haha I'm not good at clues
> 
> Knew the vodka would give it away (it was my attempt at a clue) but didn't think the collar would.
> 
> Hope your feeling better today and enjoy your delayed Christmas :thumbsup:


It was a combination of both :yesnod:

OH says he hopes we get you again next year


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Morning All and Merry Christmas for yesterday. It was a bit busy yesterday, but here are the photos of Charlie opening his SS presents. Thank you again SS ( aka terencesmum  )

Do I have to get up?!?


Oh look - SantaPaws has been!






Nom Nom Nom


Thank you!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh bless his little face 'why am I in a sit stay? Why can't I eat my treats??' 

Otis was Milo's SS but I don't know about Rupert or the surprise Carmen one. Rupert's clue hurts my brain


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

So my brain has exploded twice and I've had Hubby helping me stalk the ss threads and we think our ss is Terence  Very apt really as hubby is called Terence too  Thank you so much for all our pressies, they are all very much loved


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> So my brain has exploded twice and I've had Hubby helping me stalk the ss threads and we think our ss is Terence  Very apt really as hubby is called Terence too  Thank you so much for all our pressies, they are all very much loved


:lol: Yes, you're spot on. Was from Terence. We very much enjoyed shopping for small doggies. Everything in this house is super-sized and the little dog toys are so much cuter. 

Is it just me, or is everybody else noting down what people have bought and writing a new shopping list of "essential" things to get the dogs?:scared:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: Yes, you're spot on. Was from Terence. We very much enjoyed shopping for small doggies. Everything in this house is super-sized and the little dog toys are so much cuter.
> 
> Is it just me, or is everybody else noting down what people have bought and writing a new shopping list of "essential" things to get the dogs?:scared:


Thank you  That caramel is delicious, I've been dipping all sorts of things in it and have decided that Iceland doughnuts are the perfect match  I don't know if you noticed but the tag on the rope teddy has a photo of a dog that could be Alfie's twin  I'll upload a photo later  Our ss recipient was a large dog (I forgot to put my clue in  ) and when I was choosing things I was amazed at how big toys were, some of them seemed heavier than Angel :lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: Yes, you're spot on. Was from Terence. We very much enjoyed shopping for small doggies. Everything in this house is super-sized and the little dog toys are so much cuter.
> 
> Is it just me, or is everybody else noting down what people have bought and writing a new shopping list of "essential" things to get the dogs?:scared:


Yes, my Crufts shopping list has increased rapidly since Christmas Eve


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Terence's lot.
> Is this where you hide my stash, mum? Give them to me now!
> 
> Let me at them NOW!
> ...


*Charlie said "Enjoy my fellow Terrier!"*


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Dodger would like to have a guess at his secret Santa - is it Freddie?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> Thank you  That caramel is delicious, I've been dipping all sorts of things in it and have decided that Iceland doughnuts are the perfect match  I don't know if you noticed but the tag on the rope teddy has a photo of a dog that could be Alfie's twin  I'll upload a photo later  Our ss recipient was a large dog (I forgot to put my clue in  ) and when I was choosing things I was amazed at how big toys were, some of them seemed heavier than Angel :lol:


I don't eat caramel, but my hubby says thank you to terencesmum - he's been dipping everything he can think of in it! :lol:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you soooo much to our secret santa! Maggie absolutely LOVED her presents (and opening them).

The first thing she did when I gave her to box of presents to unwrap, was grab one and run at full pelt into the other room before anyone could take it off her  I don't think she got the concept of them being hers 

She eventually got more of the idea...









Although that didn't last long (her trying to take one outside to hide before we can take it off her)









"Maybe if I lie down, she'll open the door for me"


















"chase meeeee"









"Don't I look smart"









And with all her stash









Oh and our secret santa also got me some lovely body creams 

AS for our clue, hmmmm! Now, I haven't read all of the thread yet, so I may have missed someone else guessing this person/dog correctly but I am wondering if it's Simplysardonic and Gypsie??


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who just wrote who the dog was in the card?!

Who was our SS?! REVEAL YOURSELVES!!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Am I the only one who just wrote who the dog was in the card?!
> 
> Who was our SS?! REVEAL YOURSELVES!!!


I do hope there is no help given towards your SS' until photos are posted


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

bobbyw said:


> Dodger would like to have a guess at his secret Santa - is it Freddie?


Yes. It was Freddie.  well done.

Glad dodger likes his cushion. I had to stalk you lots to find out that he liked to rest his head on a pillow. .

We don't see enough pictures of the handsome fella.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally got two minutes break in the festive drinking  to post some photos of ninja opening her pressies. Well actually not many cos they were too blurry 

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0497Small_zps79bfd69c.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0498Small_zps50ac35b7.jpg.html]

She got a great frog tuggy :thumbsup:

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0508Small_zps6e33ac3f.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0516Small_zps90c2a2ac.jpg.html]

Lovely soft croc who she lurves very much, 'its mine' she says

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0523Small_zps5ab3820d.jpg.html] Just showing off ehr rather smart new collar here as well 

Mine all mine
[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0496Small_zps60705dfd.jpg.html]

I think its safe to say the horrific smelling treats go down well with doggies 
(how can baked chicken smell worse than dried fish )

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/2013%20xmas/IMG_0499Small_zps8b7d9088.jpg.html]

She also had a crocodile chew (are you trying to tell her something Frank  ) snappy yappy thing she is, that got carried around for a while as she had never had one before and it took a while to work out it was edible . She never had one as they made Rorys poo coloured but pleased to report it did nothing to hers.

I also got some chocolate all in a lovely Christmassy bag which I am keeping wine in, much better look than the brown paper bag 

Thank you very very much and was thrilled that we had you as our secret santa


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstar, did you buy for Toppa ??


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly's SS opening pics  The cliue was from a "baying hound" so I guess it could be from a hound? I'm rubbish with clues:confused1: But she loved her gifts thankyou xx

Waiting patiently


Tilly loves unwrapping


ooh a kong wubba


Next!


An edible hedgehog... at which point present opening came to a standstill whilst the hedgehog got demolished as she wasn't interested in anything else then:lol:



20 minutes later & half a hedgehog - opening resumed..
hmm what can this be?


Lips!! New veneers & botox all in one! It took a while trying to get her to hold it in her mouth as she just wanted to pull the tongue out....


We had so much fun with the lips, even I had a go at dinner:lol:


Then more treats!
Tilly says thankyou very much ss xx


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


>


Is this the collar from last year's SS? Looks in amazing condition! 'Twas us as well. :lol: Although it was Terence last year and this year was Albert. :lol:

Would Albert's SS please reveal themselves? I've no clue.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Erm.....Tillymint.....black dog....aaagggghhhh the clue's killing me  .


:confused1::confused1::lol::lol:

When you solved the anagram "unnecessary" which basically meant that a clue wasn't necessary because you would probably know who it from without one:arf:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I found a clue :thumbsup: :lol:Millie treats the profits go to the Chinese Crested charity sooooo

Is Babycham Millie SS?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> :confused1::confused1::lol::lol:
> 
> When you solved the anagram "unnecessary" which basically meant that a clue wasn't necessary because you would probably know who it from without one:arf:


I thought it was an elaborate sort of double bluff and someone had been in cahoots with you :lol:...but couldn't be you as it was obvious from the beautiful handmade things :scared:  . Thank you so, so much it is lovely .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Is this the collar from last year's SS? Looks in amazing condition! 'Twas us as well. :lol: Although it was Terence last year and this year was Albert. :lol:
> 
> Would Albert's SS please reveal themselves? I've no clue.


Yes - that was last years SS collar, although I never worked out who it was!  
Well there you go :thumbsup: two mysteries solved with one guess


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I thought it was an elaborate sort of double bluff and someone had been in cahoots with you :lol:...but couldn't be you as it was obvious from the beautiful handmade things :scared:  . Thank you so, so much it is lovely .


Tee hee, had you going for a while then 
& in case you wondered what the long stick thing is... it's goose sausage pizzle


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> Tee hee, had you going for a while then
> & in case you wondered what the long stick thing is... it's goose sausage pizzle


I did wonder - the boys had half each after their walks this morning; it went down very well .


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

sailor said:


> Goldstar, did you buy for Toppa ??


Nope


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Our clue included a dog with ginger curls with 2 cats for brothers, is our SS you Charleigh


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Awww man I've gone and misplaced Rupert's clue now so I can't even look at it again 

Before ripping open the original paper I remember seeing a postcode which made me think of a certain geographical area. Problem is, I can't remember whether that was Carmen's parcel or Rupert's parcel 

Pointermum were you involved with either of them?! Or even Bearcub :confused1:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly and I hope you have all had a nice Christmas

Here are some of Molly,s Secret Santa photos.

We had to show Moll,s Christmas box again as it had been beautifully made, very talented.









Oh the weather outside is frightful
But my toys are so delightful
Now Santa has been I know 
So let it snow let it snow let it snow.









When I finally went to bed I took the toys I loved the best.










Donkey and me are best friends
I hope this festive treat never ends.









Oh jingle bells jingle bells mummy,s got a lead
She took me out on Boxing Day
On Fudge she did a feed.
Oh jingle bells jingle bells mummy,s happy too
With two prezzies of her own she,s settled down its true.










Dilly dally,s Santa is here full of festive cheer.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Our clue included a dog with ginger curls with 2 cats for brothers, is our SS you Charleigh


Haha, yes Teddy was Lucky's ss  xx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

HERE IT IS! (Not in order!)

Presents for Charlie!




Charlie loving his chicken!


Dottie loving it too...


A cute gift for me! (That Dottie wants!)


I'll just be taking that..


MY CHICKEN!


I put it on the table...he took it off!


BALL!!!


CHICKEN!!!!!!!


Wheres my presents?


For me? I'll just take this then...


Not mine but I'll have it anyway


TOY!!! (Who is now in several pieces  )






FOR ME?!?!




OUR TOYS!


Charlies gifts
WHERES MY CHICKEN?! (he was waiting to get it back!)


& Dotties!


Very happy! Thank you SS!


XXX


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Teddy's ss tattogirl73's Opie? I hope so!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Nope


Are you Alfie's SS?


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Our clue included a dog with ginger curls with 2 cats for brothers, is our SS you Charleigh


We're glad Lucky enjoyed her gifts. I kept asking friends who have jack Russell's if the presents were suitable!! It was really nice being Lucky's ss and getting to know her, she is a charming and beautiful girl. :001_wub:

Teddy is glad you liked her little friend aswell  









Hope you had a very merry Christmas  xxx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Quick SS update we are having Christmas right now. But we haz stopped opening presents coz I caused an accident involving the bestest squeekys ball ever from my bestest friend Dottie and a Christmas tree!!!

Love Dylan 

Will updates later wiv fotos if I can keep still enuf!!! Oh and if mum hasn't banished me foreverz!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Feeling really bad right now. Have had to order a new battery for my camera and it will take a couple of days really want to take some pictures to put up here.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got around to uploading some photos from our unwrapping!

"Do you want to open some presents Iz?"
"......"


"These presents?"


Ok, time to rip some paper open!


GIVE ME THIS!


Bit more shredding




Gives me some of my treats


Spoilt pooch!


Our card and lovely handmade soap (thank you Harvey and Pogo)


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've not had chance to post pics it's Been a bit manic but will hopefully do it tomorrow.

My three got spoilt rotten.

Lexi got a stag bar on a rope which she thinks is the most amazing thing ever and a pack of kong squeaky balls which they all love

Nala got a cuddly Christmas ropey thing and an amazing floating toy which will be brill for training water retrieves

Asha got a pink dummy with her name on (I am SO over the moon with this so thoughtful) and honking duck 

We got loads of treats and a rope ball but it's all blurred into one whose was whose but they have loved and played with everything so thank you all very much!!!! And thank you all for my little gifts too I really appreciate it.

Now for my guessing I thing toffee44 and Dylan bought for asha and Louise and Harvey bought for Lexi? Nalas I'm still working on but a huge thank you to you all.
I promise pics tomorrow!

And yes babycham I bought for Dillon glad you like it xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow, I have just made it through the whole thread and really enjoyed looking at all the pictures of very very lucky PF dogs 

Christmas has been hectic in the Pickles household so sorry for the delay in getting on here with an update.

We decided to spread their presents out a bit so they had one each on Christmas eve:



















Lily had a Sprout!!

"mmm, I'm a gonna eat you sprout!"










"Step away from MY sprout!"










and Branston had a figure of eight rope tuggy toy

"Give it back! It's miiiiiiiiiiine!"










Then they opened 2 each on Christmas day...

"Yay more pressie opening!"










Branston had a sumo, treat kongy type thing 










and Lily a Kong Wubba 










Present number 3 each...

"ooh these one's smell tasty!"



















a toothbrush for Branston










and some tender duck strips for Lily










They then opened their final present each today...

Some tripe sticks for Lily and pigs ears for Branston 

This picture creases me up of Lily "Don't come one inch closer to my tripe sticks!"










Perfect presents for the Pickles and really fab that they had 4 each, 2 toys and 2 edibles as well, so no arguments over who got more :lol:

Trying to get a picture of them both with their stashes, as you can see they are not best pleased at being told to wait and pose while all their goodies are within reach!!!!!










Branston can't bear to look and pretending the goodies aren't there and Lily giving me the death stare 










I was also spoilt, receiving lots of yummy chocs and shortbread :arf:

Thank you so, so much to both of our secret Santa's all of the gifts were absolutely lovely.

Now for the clues...

I'm pretty sure that Lily's SS was Lucky and Goldstar? Although I know some others have guessed her too

and I think Branston's was Luna and Firedog? I had to do some stalking of where people live on here as one of the clues was a picture of our Island from 'the other side' 

Thank you again and I hope you all had as lovely a Christmas time as me and the Pickles did


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Correct FRM.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> Is Teddy's ss tattogirl73's Opie? I hope so!


yep was us  i'm so sorry you had to wait so long for your presents. myhermes have said that if the original parcel turns up they will deliver it to you so who knows teddy might get more surprises yet. i'mnot holding my breath though.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> Nope


D'oh! 
*puts thinking cap back on*


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

right i think i've worked ours out 

i think tarnus and izzy bought for opie.
lexilou2 and asha bought for tricky woo.
and simply sardonic and gypsy bought for benji 

thank you all for the lovely gifts for the dogs and for me. perfect choices from each of you


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Correct FRM.


Thank you so much, brilliant presents for Branston (he hasn't managed to destroy them yet although the rope toy is showing a few war wounds!)

Very generous gifts for me too thank you  and a clever clue too, it took me a while. I did guess Tula first as she is also only one letter different to Tuna :lol: but then realised that Luna fitted the night sky bit better!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> yep was us  i'm so sorry you had to wait so long for your presents. myhermes have said that if the original parcel turns up they will deliver it to you so who knows teddy might get more surprises yet. i'mnot holding my breath though.


Thank you for all the lovely gifts, Teddy particularly likes the squirrel! I'm really sorry myhermes messed you around! I am really touched by everything you've done. So thank you again :001_wub:

I hope you had a very merry Christmas  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Tarnus said:


> Gives me some of my treats


Completely off-topic but McKenzie got the same collar as Izzy has for Christmas from me (but not half-check). It's my new favourite collar


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> right i think i've worked ours out
> 
> i think tarnus and izzy bought for opie.
> lexilou2 and asha bought for tricky woo.
> ...


We did I'm so pleased you liked them! I loved buying for tricky and Dillon it's ace buying for small dogs when I have my three monsters


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Finally got around to uploading some photos from our unwrapping!
> 
> "Do you want to open some presents Iz?"
> "......"
> ...


Glad you all like them


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My second guess..... Babycham2002 Willow 

( just took me half hour searching to see who had similar gifts... added with the gold(en retriever) glitter. Or maybe I am now starting to over think :lol: )


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Yes. It was Freddie.  well done.
> 
> Glad dodger likes his cushion. I had to stalk you lots to find out that he liked to rest his head on a pillow. .
> 
> We don't see enough pictures of the handsome fella.


Oh yay! Thank you so much for all Dodger's pressies, and very good stalking! He loves resting his head on a pillow, it's so cute as he seems to know immediately what to do with one. Plus, napping is one of his fave pastimes. Aww, thanks for saying he's handsome, I think most people just think he's funny looking. Thanks for my choccies too.

Really liked your clue as it had me struggling to think of the answer.

I love seeing pics of your three, they are all gorgeous!

Incidentally, what were the treats in the treat dispenser?


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Quick SS update we are having Christmas right now. But we haz stopped opening presents coz I caused an accident involving the bestest squeekys ball ever from my bestest friend Dottie and a Christmas tree!!!
> 
> Love Dylan
> 
> Will updates later wiv fotos if I can keep still enuf!!! Oh and if mum hasn't banished me foreverz!


Datz ma boi!

Love Dottie xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Awww man I've gone and misplaced Rupert's clue now so I can't even look at it again
> 
> Before ripping open the original paper I remember seeing a postcode which made me think of a certain geographical area. Problem is, I can't remember whether that was Carmen's parcel or Rupert's parcel
> 
> Pointermum were you involved with either of them?! Or even Bearcub :confused1:


Singing: :aureola:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Singing: :aureola:


Which one which one?!?!

You can't have been both, because Rupert's present had Carmen presents in AND Carmen had her own parcel too..?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> We did I'm so pleased you liked them! I loved buying for tricky and Dillon it's ace buying for small dogs when I have my three monsters


it's great toy shopping for tricky cos her toys last ages. both opie and benji have power jaws that destroy toys in minutes. though the kong toys are lasting well with both


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Louise and Harvey bought for Lexi?


Yes, it was us


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

SS who are youuuuuuuu?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> right i think i've worked ours out
> *
> i think tarnus and izzy bought for opie*.
> lexilou2 and asha bought for tricky woo.
> ...


Correct! Glad you liked the presents, we weren't sure if our clue was too easy or too hard!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> My second guess..... Babycham2002 Willow
> 
> ( just took me half hour searching to see who had similar gifts... added with the gold(en retriever) glitter. Or maybe I am now starting to over think :lol: )


Nope twasn't I


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't had confirmation that Zab bought for Kilo.....or not which will be confirmation that I need to try again  .


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I haven't had confirmation that Zab bought for Kilo.....or not which will be confirmation that I need to try again  .


Yes your correct Zab was Kilos


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Yes your correct Zab was Kilos


Thank you so much!!!  . The card was genius!!!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

And Freddie&Frank your correct Mylo was Freddies SS


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Nope twasn't I


At this rate my guess will be a process of elimination by guessing wrong over and over again :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Thank you so much!!!  . The card was genius!!!


Your welcome 
Zab was happy to buy presents for the famous Kilo.
I forgot to add those chews are Natural Dried Inner Beef Cheeks Zab wanted them for himself 

I had fun making those cards, I couldn't think of a clue to write so thought I would go with pictures.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> Your welcome
> Zab was happy to buy presents for the famous Kilo.
> I forgot to add those chews are Natural Dried Inner Beef Cheeks Zab wanted them for himself
> 
> I had fun making those cards, I couldn't think of a clue to write so thought I would go with pictures.


Thought they were beef scalp so not a million miles away . Sir K generously allowed Rudi to have one whilst he had the other today....they loved them .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Who bought for Albert? I don't get the clue.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Charleigh and Teddy  they were very thoughtful, beautiful presents. Lucky is obsessed with her pillow. She keeps disappearing and I find her on her pillow under the radiator  
My OH helped me eat the chocolates  gingy has pride of place on my mantle piece, he's so cute.


Yes, Foxyrockmeister, Lucky and I were Lily's SS  we are very happy that you enjoyed the presents  ...... My clue was so silly wasn't it, was thinking for ages what to put.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

So in all the carnage ( and I might have had a premature influence of archers and lemonade) I don't know who got what what for who.

So en masse presents










Non nom



















A card pose for Dylan's SS Dottie










I have uploaded and rotated photos twice and still coming up, upside down?!?!?!?!? Sorry

I don't know who Teals SS was as no clues but thank you so much. He loved his squeeky skinny, he has unfortunately shredded it �� and has taken liking to a part that is left and carrying it around quite happily-- odd dog.

I got a video of Dylan and that bloomin' ball but it won't upload onto photobucket ��

I'm glad asha and gypsy liked their SS presents


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Thank you Charleigh and Teddy  they were very thoughtful, beautiful presents. Lucky is obsessed with her pillow. She keeps disappearing and I find her on her pillow under the radiator
> My OH helped me eat the chocolates  gingy has pride of place on my mantle piece, he's so cute.
> 
> Yes, Foxyrockmeister, Lucky and I were Lily's SS  we are very happy that you enjoyed the presents  ...... My clue was so silly wasn't it, was thinking for ages what to put.


I thought so! Your clue wasn't silly at all, it was fab  I thought of Lucky straight away when I read it but then did a quick trawl through the "SS Who's who?" thread just to make sure there weren't any other terriers with a patch over one eye that I had forgotten about!

Oh and Lily has a confession..................

Mr sprout may possibly have had his hat chewed off already


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Trying to be a detective here and wondering if Freya's SS is an only-dog as I've not seen any similar presents or paper yet... 

*waits for 'Through the Keyhole' style audience applause* :sosp:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow busy few days for me but thank you so much to my secret santa Cali loves all her toys and treats!!! I think it was babycham so thank you so much will add some photos too although they are rubbish one's


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm, so Goldstar and Lucky weren't our SS :confused1:

I really want to know who you are so I can thank you properly... Alfie's presents were so lovely, so much thought had gone into them 

The clue, if anyone wants to try and guess was "merry christmas from a lucky biscuit" but all I keep coming up with is fortune cookies :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Hmmm, so Goldstar and Lucky weren't our SS :confused1:
> 
> I really want to know who you are so I can thank you properly... Alfie's presents were so lovely, so much thought had gone into them
> 
> The clue, if anyone wants to try and guess was "merry christmas from a lucky biscuit" but all I keep coming up with is fortune cookies :lol:


Hahaha, I know I know I know


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Awww man I've gone and misplaced Rupert's clue now so I can't even look at it again
> 
> Before ripping open the original paper I remember seeing a postcode which made me think of a certain geographical area. Problem is, I can't remember whether that was Carmen's parcel or Rupert's parcel
> 
> Pointermum were you involved with either of them?! Or even Bearcub :confused1:


No afraid not

eta just saw Pointermum's post on the other page


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Still stumped about Bessie's SS - the clue is hard!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Still stumped about Bessie's SS - the clue is hard!!


What's the clue?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Day 2 of SS presents, Still standing we have Mr Hedgehog, He is a tough little squeaker, Mr Skunk no longer squeaks but he is in tact the big ball on a rope is no longer ball shaped but its still on its rope. 
We have two casualties tho, Mr Honking rustling squeaking turtle was amazing and Otis got soooo excited he has ripped his head off  Im going to try and sew it back on tho as he is great. 
and the most favourite of all that they have been playing with none stop is Miss Rabbit, She no longer has a head and the squeaker at the head end has been removed but they LOVE her. Otis is curled up with the headless rabbit and Dora is asleep with the squeaker bit in her mouth. 

The blanket has been much comfort to dora also who has snuggles up on it/under it. Im guessing its a tillymint blanket ? as im going to purchase Otis one as he keeps knicking dora's  
Thankyou once again, However i still cannot work out Dora's Clue, Have seen a few presents that have been the same , So Her SS must have 3 dogs .. Will keep thinking  x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I THINK I HAVE GOT IT !!!! - Is Dora's SS Lexilou and Nala ?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

With a tiny bit of help  because I'm clearly thick as a plank I think Alfie's SS was bobbyw with the lovely Dodger?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Coffee said:


> With a tiny bit of help  because I'm clearly thick as a plank I think Alfie's SS was bobbyw with the lovely Dodger?


I don't know, Babycham's list, but that was my thought, too!!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Coffee said:


> With a tiny bit of help  because I'm clearly thick as a plank I think Alfie's SS was bobbyw with the lovely Dodger?


Yay, t'was us 

we struggled to think of a clue this year.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Yay, t'was us
> 
> we struggled to think of a clue this year.


Yay! (thanks Sailor!)  :lol:

Thank you so very much for all our lovely presents, there was a lot of thought gone into them and I was genuinely very touched. The squeaking reindeer hopper has been a particular favourite of Alfie's and is still in one piece which is nothing short of a miracle  and I absolutely adored the toy bag and the doggy planner


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I THINK I HAVE GOT IT !!!! - Is Dora's SS Lexilou and Nala ?


It was us so pleased you liked it all!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> It was us so pleased you liked it all!


Thankyou , Both Dora and Otis ( She shared begrudgingly) loved the gifts and the little cute keyring is already on my keys  
Again Thankyou xx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Yay! (thanks Sailor!)  :lol:
> 
> Thank you so very much for all our lovely presents, there was a lot of thought gone into them and I was genuinely very touched. The squeaking reindeer hopper has been a particular favourite of Alfie's and is still in one piece which is nothing short of a miracle  and I absolutely adored the toy bag and the doggy planner


Aww, I'm glad Alfie has been enjoying his pressies, it was fun buying balls and that type of toy for a dog who enjoys them as no matter how hard I try, dodge just doesn't get the point of balls. Although, given the noise it makes, you may be glad when the reindeer hopper goes to the big toy chest in the sky 

Glad you like the toy bag - I'm still a bit of a novice sewer, so it's not perfect, but I thought it was cute. 

BTW, love the pic of Alfie posing with his presents where it looks like he's talking back


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Aww, I'm glad Alfie has been enjoying his pressies, it was fun buying balls and that type of toy for a dog who enjoys them as no matter how hard I try, dodge just doesn't get the point of balls. Although, given the noise it makes, you may be glad when the reindeer hopper goes to the big toy chest in the sky
> 
> Glad you like the toy bag - I'm still a bit of a novice sewer, so it's not perfect, but I thought it was cute.
> 
> BTW, love the pic of Alfie posing with his presents where it looks like he's talking back


Occasionally it would be nice if Alfie didn't quite get the point of balls  but they are literally the Best Thing Ever as far as he is concerned. Oh wow, you made the toy bag yourself?  You're very clever, I can barely sew a button on!

Isn't this thread just lovely? All the happy dogs, happy owners... making me fill up a bit as it goes


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Cmon then Simplysardonic! Were you and Gypsy Maggie's SS!?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I think mine must be from a lurcher or greyhound? The clue says a "baying hound" but I don't know??
I did notice a few people also got kong wubbas & those chewy hedgehogs & toothbrushes so tried to figure out if they were from the same ss?
C'mon help me out people ??


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I think mine must be from a lurcher or greyhound? The clue says a "baying hound" but I don't know??
> I did notice a few people also got kong wubbas & those chewy hedgehogs & toothbrushes so tried to figure out if they were from the same ss?
> C'mon help me out people ??


"Baying hound"? Wouldn't that be a beagle? Isn't that supposedly the noise they make when they're in packs?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> "Baying hound"? Wouldn't that be a beagle? Isn't that supposedly the noise they make when they're in packs?


I am thick!
So mine could be Pointer Mum or Helbo??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Or baying as in baying prey....but I reckon baying beagle sounds right as Coffee said .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a certain hound keeping Santa at bay in a recent poem too :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Can Alberts SS PLEASE reveal themselves????


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Who was Teals SS?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so this was my excellent clue!! Too good as it's got me stumped! 

My 1st is in bauble and also in bell
My 2nd is in secret but not in tell

My 3rd is in Santa and also in Claus

My 4th is in nose but not in paws
My 5th is in tinsel and also in trees

My 6th is in sprouts but not in peas

My 7th is in snow and also in cold
My 8th is in golden but not in gold. 

So who on earth is it? :confused1:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Ok, so this was my excellent clue!! Too good as it's got me stumped!
> 
> My 1st is in bauble and also in bell
> My 2nd is in secret but not in tell
> ...


I've just worked yours out  a very clever clue :thumbsup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I still haven't got pics up, lappy's pretending it doesn't recognise the USB for my phone 

So far I've got Teal for Gypsy's SS, but no idea about the other 2, although I think Bob's SS has cats, their clue is:



> I rode to the shops to buy your presents on a chariot pulled by cats, wearing a cloak of falcon feathers. WHO AM I?


I can't work out if the SS is wearing the falcon feathers or the cats 

I also got some nommy sweeties from Rogue's SS (thankyooooo!) & they'd been cunningly fashioned into the shape of a sleigh 



Alice Childress said:


> Cmon then Simplysardonic! Were you and Gypsy Maggie's SS!?


Nope, 'twas not us 

Tattogirl73 & H0lly have guessed their SSs as us, just one more 'victim; to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Ok, so this was my excellent clue!! Too good as it's got me stumped!
> 
> My 1st is in bauble and also in bell
> My 2nd is in secret but not in tell
> ...


I've got it too  Your clever Secret Santa!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Nope, 'twas not us


Hmm! The clue was 'the middle of three, but the last one in. I was a town dog, now I am a country dog' (at least, I *think* that's what it said, I couldn't completely make out the handwriting ). So! I was looking for someone with 3 dogs, whose 'newest' dog is the middle in age (or maybe size??)!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Alice Childress said:


> Hmm! The clue was 'the middle of three, but the last one in. I was a town dog, now I am a country dog' (at least, I *think* that's what it said, I couldn't completely make out the handwriting ). So! I was looking for someone with 3 dogs, whose 'newest' dog is the middle in age (or maybe size??)!


Well, the clue would definitely fit our Gypsy, she's the middle oldest but last one in


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Ok, so this was my excellent clue!! Too good as it's got me stumped!
> 
> My 1st is in bauble and also in bell
> My 2nd is in secret but not in tell
> ...





bearcub said:


> I've just worked yours out  a very clever clue :thumbsup:





Alice Childress said:


> I've got it too  Your clever Secret Santa!


I've just worked it out too. What a excellent clue  "Cunning" one might say... <cough> 

How annoying to BessieDog are we? :lol:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, the clue would definitely fit our Gypsy, she's the middle oldest but last one in


Exactly! And she was a romanian dog, so that could well have been in a town part of the country!



Coffee said:


> I've just worked it out too. What a excellent clue  "Cunning" one might say... <cough>
> 
> How annoying to BessieDog are we? :lol:


Mwahahahaha

Try not to take the clue at, erm, face value shall we say BessieDog


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Ok, so this was my excellent clue!! Too good as it's got me stumped!
> 
> My 1st is in bauble and also in bell
> My 2nd is in secret but not in tell
> ...


Very clever  took me awhile but figured it out... and only did so, so I could eliminate them from who Toppas SS wasn't :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> I still haven't got pics up, lappy's pretending it doesn't recognise the USB for my phone
> 
> So far I've got Teal for Gypsy's SS, but no idea about the other 2, although I think Bob's SS has cats, their clue is:
> 
> ...


AHA !!! I got some nommys disguised as Santa in his sleigh too  finally I have a lead to go on! Did you get gold glitter in your card too?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Can Alberts SS PLEASE reveal themselves????


It was Tula.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sailor said:


> Very clever  took me awhile but figured it out... and only did so, so I could eliminate them from who Toppas SS wasn't :lol:
> 
> AHA !!! I got some nommys disguised as Santa in his sleigh too  finally I have a lead to go on! *Did you get gold glitter in your card too?*


Yes! We did! So now we know it's someone who did at least 2 SS's 

ETA: Just had a brainwave- 'Chariot pulled by cats?' LouiseH has a lot of cats, more than enough to pull a chariot- _Are you Bob's Secret Santa?_


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Firedog said:


> It was Tula.


:lol: The clue was ace. :thumbup:
Thank you very much for our pressies.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes! We did! So now we know it's someone who did at least 2 SS's
> 
> ETA: Just had a brainwave- 'Chariot pulled by cats?' LouiseH has a lot of cats, more than enough to pull a chariot- _Are you Bob's Secret Santa?_


I like your enthusiasm but I do believe LouiseH has been sussed by her 2 lucky recipients already... not that I have got a list slowly checking people off on the go or anything 
Did you get a clue alongside the sleigh and gold glitter? I didn't, or atleast I didn't see anything!

ETA realise now you meant the other SS


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sailor said:


> I like your enthusiasm but I do believe LouiseH has been sussed by her 2 lucky recipients already... not that I have got a list slowly checking people off on the go or anything


Darn, I was so sure as well  back to the drawing board 



sailor said:


> Did you get a clue alongside the sleigh and gold glitter? I didn't, or atleast I didn't see one!


No I didn't, although my powers of observation aren't great so I could easily have missed it, the other 2 wrote their clues really big


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think i've figured out mine is Lily , which should make it easier for you BessieDog 

Thank you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Branston!!!! :thumbsup: (I think!!). 

Thankyou so much!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Freya's still clueless 

And she hasn't worked out her Secret Santa yet either :laugh:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: The clue was ace. :thumbup:
> Thank you very much for our pressies.


I take it the clue makes sense now?

We tried to get everything green as you said it was to be his colour, unfortunately the blanket wasn't.

Have you any idea how hard it is to get a puppy a toy without a flaming squeaker in it?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I take it the clue makes sense now?
> 
> We tried to get everything green as you said it was to be his colour, unfortunately the blanket wasn't.
> 
> Have you any idea how hard it is to get a puppy a toy without a flaming squeaker in it?


Aw, thank you. That is very considerate of you. 
He is currently snuggled up in his blanket. Funnily enough he was the orange-collared puppy in his litter. 
And yes, I have noticed how awkward it is to get non-squeaky toys.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*shines a torch in Goldenshadows eyes*

Fess up... was it you :sosp:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok I need help on nalas the main bit of my clue is
I am a dog who is big rambunctious and full of beans sometimes I'm told I do not know what being still means.

I have 11 possibles so far hehe anyone want to give me a nudge in the right direction?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> > I rode to the shops to buy your presents on a chariot pulled by cats, wearing a cloak of falcon feathers. WHO AM I?
> 
> 
> I can't work out if the SS is wearing the falcon feathers or the cats


I might be wrong but, I do believe it reads as the one who rides the chariot is wearing falcon feathers. *coughnamesakescough*

Now hurry and figure it out, so you can assist me in who Toppas SS is :w00t:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sailor said:


> I do believe it reads as the one who rides the chariot is wearing a feathered cloak.
> 
> Now hurry and figure it out, so you can assist me in who Toppas SS is :w00t:


I've got it! I totally blame the essential oils I had in my bath! :thumbsup:

It's not someone who _has_ cats but someone _mythologically associated_ with being pulled in a chariot by cats- Freya!

Soooo *Bearcub & Freya*- thankyou for Boblet's SS pressies 

Still no idea about Rogue's & Toppa's though


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got it! I totally blame the essential oils I had in my bath! :thumbsup:
> 
> It's not someone who _has_ cats but someone _mythologically associated_ with being pulled in a chariot by cats- Freya!
> 
> ...


Don't worry we have til next years secret santa to figure it out I guess :lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've got it! I totally blame the essential oils I had in my bath! :thumbsup:
> 
> It's not someone who _has_ cats but someone _mythologically associated_ with being pulled in a chariot by cats- Freya!
> 
> Soooo *Bearcub & Freya*- thankyou for Boblet's SS pressies


You're very welcome  and definitely no _real_ cats here 

I've been a bit worried about the second parcel though, did you get it?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bearcub said:


> You're very welcome  and definitely no _real_ cats here
> 
> I've been a bit worried about the second parcel though, did you get it?


Oh yes, I should've said  Bob pulled his cracker & is enjoying his venison treats :thumbsup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh yes, I should've said  Bob pulled his cracker & is enjoying his venison treats :thumbsup:


Ah that's good. My silly OH posted them and when I checked that he'd posted both, he claimed to have only posted one. Bless him, posting two to the same address was obviously too much for him to cope with


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Ah that's good. My silly OH posted them and when I checked that he'd posted both, he claimed to have only posted one. Bless him, *posting two to the same address was obviously too much for him to cope with*


Yes, many men might see that as having to multitask


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> Who was Teals SS?


It was cali  I thought I would try and be stealth with no clue ha ha.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Trying to be a detective here and wondering if Freya's SS is an only-dog as I've not seen any similar presents or paper yet...
> 
> *waits for 'Through the Keyhole' style audience applause* :sosp:


Or is it 3 dogs that only take up the same space as 1 dog Singing:Singing:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Correct! Glad you liked the presents, we weren't sure if our clue was too easy or too hard!


I had to go looking through the black dogs, then when I saw izzy I remembered about you doing agility. Thank you once again


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok I need help on nalas the main bit of my clue is
> I am a dog who is big rambunctious and full of beans sometimes I'm told I do not know what being still means.
> 
> I have 11 possibles so far hehe anyone want to give me a nudge in the right direction?


What did the rest say?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> What did the rest say?


The rest said

I have got you some gifts to bring Christmas cheer
I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year
The silver wrapped present must stay away from your paws 
It's for your human definitely not yours
So enjoy your day have fun and play
And I'll enjoy seeing your photos on Christmas Day

So I'm either been totally stupid or there are no more hints...


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Or is it 3 dogs that only take up the same space as 1 dog Singing:Singing:


Ah very clever 

Thank you so much for Freya's presents, she loves them all and everyone loved reading her rules  I had to confiscate her giggley ball last night as she kept rolling it along the floor making it talk while we were all watching the sad scene at the beginning of Up! :lol: but she soon found where I'd put it, the sneaky madam!

Freya sends thank you licks to Alfie, Jack and Angel xxx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

My third victim still not guessed right :lol::lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> My third victim still not guessed right :lol::lol:


Benji? was it you :confused1: 
God lord, someone put me out of my misery :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I think i've figured out mine is Lily , which should make it easier for you BessieDog
> 
> Thank you very much :thumbsup:





BessieDog said:


> Branston!!!! :thumbsup: (I think!!).
> 
> Thankyou so much!


It was us! 

Sorry if our clues 'pickled' your brains for a while 

I hope Enzo and Bess liked their pressie's


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It was us!
> 
> Sorry if our clues 'pickled' your brains for a while
> 
> I hope Enzo and Bess liked their pressie's


Bess loves her presents! Especially the lion which for some reason she likes pulling his hair out.  She also likes throwing it at me! 

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Ah very clever
> 
> Thank you so much for Freya's presents, she loves them all and everyone loved reading her rules  I had to confiscate her giggley ball last night as she kept rolling it along the floor making it talk while we were all watching the sad scene at the beginning of Up! :lol: but she soon found where I'd put it, the sneaky madam!
> 
> Freya sends thank you licks to Alfie, Jack and Angel xxx


That giggly ball caused mayhem here  Every time I moved it it giggled and Alfie went crazy  I was a bit worried about it giggling at the courier on route hmy:

I'm really pleased Freya liked her pressies, it was a bit strange buying for a big dog, everything looked enormous! I'm sorry I forgot to put our clue in  It was this


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Singing:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> You are clearly a thoughtful and *creative* someone


With gold glitter as a clue?! Maybe not  My brain has been too mushy to work on anything vaguely intelligent this year :cryin:

You were very close, yet oh so far  when you said Babycham. I had some cello wrap and stole her idea of a mini treat selection. I quite often steal her ideas :lol: The sleigh I stole from MSE forum though 

I even deliberately took my Naturediet out of the box to try and foil SimplySardonic by making her think whoever posted fed Naturediet, when I actually feed raw! But I don't know if that had any impact at all :lol:

I was worried the sleighs might have been obliterated in the post  They should have looked like this when they arrived


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Singing:


Some ones looking very guilty there and with evidence like that there is no getting out of it 

Toppa and I say thank you very much, all toys and treats have gone down brilliantly. No toys have been destroyed and the treats are slowly being chewed on daily... they will last well into the new year :thumbup:
If only I could show as much patience, my Santa and sleigh were pretty much gobbled up in an instant  x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> With gold glitter as a clue?! Maybe not  My brain has been too mushy to work on anything vaguely intelligent this year :cryin:
> 
> You were very close, yet oh so far  when you said Babycham. I had some cello wrap and stole her idea of a mini treat selection. I quite often steal her ideas :lol: The sleigh I stole from MSE forum though
> 
> ...


You did brilliantly my first thought was Goldstar... with the gold glitter, but then when I saw loads of people with cello wrapped treats only babycham had that many dogs/SS :lol: So you fooled me good and proper! 
When simplysardonic mentioned she had the same clue I went back to the GOLD clue and obviously all evidence pointed to you after that.

AND do not fear, your santa sleigh went down a treat, I thought it was really good and it survived the journey.... it almost didn't survive Toppa though :lol:
Look at his face, he really realy wanted it!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still having camera problems, I have managed to borrow another charger but it hasn't worked so can only assume I need a new battery. I have one on order but it hasn't arrived yet.

Feel like I have let everyone down.

I know people are waiting to see the doggies gift especially the people who bought for them.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> That giggly ball caused mayhem here  Every time I moved it it giggled and Alfie went crazy  I was a bit worried about it giggling at the courier on route hmy:
> 
> I'm really pleased Freya liked her pressies, it was a bit strange buying for a big dog, everything looked enormous! I'm sorry I forgot to put our clue in  It was this


That's really good :thumbup:
But it was much harder without one 



LexiLou2 said:


> Ok I need help on nalas the main bit of my clue is
> I am a dog who is big rambunctious and full of beans sometimes I'm told I do not know what being still means.
> 
> I have 11 possibles so far hehe anyone want to give me a nudge in the right direction?


Ooh I think I've worked yours out


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly is loving her presents, thank you again Secret Santa. x

I have really enjoyed the last few days seeing the photos of all the dogs opening their presents, then people trying to work out their clues. 
I feel this year has been one of my best Secret Santas, the atmosphere and friendliness has been great. 
As a senior citizen on Pf it has kept me entertained. 

Thank you to Golden Shadow and Babysham for their time and effort in making Secret Santa work so well. xx


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Maggie's SS... lipsthefish?? (As you have the three )


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

beris said:


> Molly is loving her presents, thank you again Secret Santa. x
> 
> I have really enjoyed the last few days seeing the photos of all the dogs opening their presents, then people trying to work out their clues.
> I feel this year has been one of my best Secret Santas, the atmosphere and friendliness has been great.
> ...


Totally agree, it's been lovely coming on to dog chat and seeing such happy and fun posts, I've thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience  It's been my first secret santa ever (I've never even taken part in a human one) and it's been such a great few months, from getting my recipient and stalking and shopping, I've just loved it all  I'm already looking forward to next years :lol: Thanks everyone who took part and thanks to GS and BC for organising


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

sailor said:


> Benji? was it you :confused1:
> God lord, someone put me out of my misery :lol:


nope. get back to the drawing board


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

bearcub said:


> That's really good :thumbup:
> But it was much harder without one
> 
> Ooh I think I've worked yours out


I think I may have done too....


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> It was cali  I thought I would try and be stealth with no clue ha ha.


Thank you very much Cali  we are slowly working our way though all those sweeties.

Teal x x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

beris said:


> Molly is loving her presents, thank you again Secret Santa. x
> 
> I have really enjoyed the last few days seeing the photos of all the dogs opening their presents, then people trying to work out their clues.
> I feel this year has been one of my best Secret Santas, the atmosphere and friendliness has been great.
> ...


Here here!

When do we sign up for next year?!?!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> Some ones looking very guilty there and with evidence like that there is no getting out of it
> 
> Toppa and I say thank you very much, all toys and treats have gone down brilliantly. No toys have been destroyed and the treats are slowly being chewed on daily... they will last well into the new year :thumbup:
> If only I could show as much patience, my Santa and sleigh were pretty much gobbled up in an instant  x





sailor said:


> You did brilliantly my first thought was Goldstar... with the gold glitter, but then when I saw loads of people with cello wrapped treats only babycham had that many dogs/SS :lol: So you fooled me good and proper!
> When simplysardonic mentioned she had the same clue I went back to the GOLD clue and obviously all evidence pointed to you after that.
> 
> AND do not fear, your santa sleigh went down a treat, I thought it was really good and it survived the journey.... it almost didn't survive Toppa though :lol:
> Look at his face, he really realy wanted it!


Haha well I am glad Toppa liked his gifts! I did wonder if the gold glitter might go un noticed, but evidently not! I love Kong toys, hands down the best quality softies I've ever had for Rupert who loves to treat em mean  So cute too  Always a give away who I buy for  :lol:



beris said:


> Molly is loving her presents, thank you again Secret Santa. x
> 
> I have really enjoyed the last few days seeing the photos of all the dogs opening their presents, then people trying to work out their clues.
> I feel this year has been one of my best Secret Santas, the atmosphere and friendliness has been great.
> ...





Helbo said:


> Here here!
> 
> When do we sign up for next year?!?!


Haha I'm glad SS was enjoyed so much this year! My degree is all done from Jan 7th, and so by next xmas I should have less on my plate, certainly not any more, anyhow!

So it is without a doubt I can say that for those who are interested, I (and my minion, that is Babycham2002) will organise another SS next year. For anyone who wants to try and rain on our parade, we have Facebook and private email if need be 

If we leave the FB group as it is ie. people stay members if they want to be in it next year, and those of you without access I would keep you in mind anyway, as I do. But that way, should there be any issues on here we can still do SS anyway


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> My third victim still not guessed right :lol::lol:


Oh, oh, oh!! *tries to remember if tatoogirl73's last addition was a rescue or a puppy*

Could it be??


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha well I am glad Toppa liked his gifts! I did wonder if the gold glitter might go un noticed, but evidently not! I love Kong toys, hands down the best quality softies I've ever had for Rupert who loves to treat em mean  So cute too  Always a give away who I buy for  :lol:
> 
> Haha I'm glad SS was enjoyed so much this year! My degree is all done from Jan 7th, and so by next xmas I should have less on my plate, certainly not any more, anyhow!
> 
> ...


Music to my ears/eyes, I am already excited about it and immediately signing up for SS 2014 

There was no chance the gold glitter could go unnoticed, very sparkly and even Toppa looked amused by it falling over him 
I must admit at first I did wonder if it was just a Christmas thing that some people did and almost didn't mention it in case others thought I was nuts thinking it was a clue :lol:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think there will any issues. The mods seemed to understand the need for limiting the numbers. And you're not stopping anyone from starting their own! 

Can't wait for the next one  might start buying now


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I don't think there will any issues. The mods seemed to understand the need for limiting the numbers. And you're not stopping anyone from starting their own!
> 
> Can't wait for the next one  might start buying now


I already have......That's if I am not banned for keeping everyone waiting for my pictures.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Oh, oh, oh!! *tries to remember if tatoogirl73's last addition was a rescue or a puppy*
> 
> Could it be??


It was benji  he moved in as a private rehome in July. Sorry about the terrible handwriting


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

WHO

IS

OUR

SS

???

:aureola:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha well I am glad Toppa liked his gifts! I did wonder if the gold glitter might go un noticed, but evidently not! I love Kong toys, hands down the best quality softies I've ever had for Rupert who loves to treat em mean  So cute too  Always a give away who I buy for  :lol:
> 
> Haha I'm glad SS was enjoyed so much this year! My degree is all done from Jan 7th, and so by next xmas I should have less on my plate, certainly not any more, anyhow!
> 
> ...


Sign me up for 2014!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Me me me I want to play next year!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Us too please


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> It was benji  he moved in as a private rehome in July. Sorry about the terrible handwriting


 Thank yoooooouuu! Maggie really does love her presents, I keep finding her playing by herself with one of them, or _hear_ her playing with the plastic bottle cover toy thing.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Who's still left to guess their SS yet?

We'd love to join in too next year :thumbup: although this facebook group still eludes me...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I still don't know who Rupert's was I don't think!! My initial thought was Pointermum but then Babycham said something so I wonder if Pointermum posted to Carmen as a naughty extra which then means I don't know who posted to Rupert!! I misplaced the clue the other day  which has annoyed me because it was obviously a rather smart one, it confuddled me for sure. I am sure it will turn up in the post xmas spring clean, though 

So Holly and Otis were Milo's, and Pointermum posted to either Carmen or Rupert, and then I have a mysterious person for the other one...

*Re Secret Santa 2014​*Nothing will be done until September 2014. That's plenty early enough to organise it all and if you pin that month in your calendars you can nag by PM when the time comes if you must 

Considering how happy people seem to have been with this year's SS, it may be that there is no significant changes regarding who participates next year. No one was/is on a naughty list this year, we had bother with a courier for one person but they absolutely bent over backwards to sort it out.

Will do a new thread in the next day or two regarding charities for the Paypal money to go to. I've had just one suggestion so far, so if anyone has any ideas keep a look out for the thread and post on there when its up


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I still don't know who Rupert's was I don't think!! My initial thought was Pointermum but then Babycham said something so I wonder if Pointermum posted to Carmen as a naughty extra which then means I don't know who posted to Rupert!! I misplaced the clue the other day  which has annoyed me because it was obviously a rather smart one, it confuddled me for sure. I am sure it will turn up in the post xmas spring clean, though
> 
> So Holly and Otis were Milo's, and Pointermum posted to Carmen


Am i in trouble now Singing:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Am i in trouble now Singing:


You're always in trouble  

I still don't like not knowing more about the ringleader(s) of this here's a present for GoldenShadow and Babycham2002!! It was a truly lovely gift and I know we both love everything in it so much


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I have no idea who mine are!!! Dans didn't have a clue but I'm guessing babycham as there was a cc rescue sticker on one of the gifts. Tummels clue was "something that floats on water" so I thought Lily, but it's not her so now maybe Teal or Willow??

So very confused!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Rights folks, we have done the opening but there still is no pictures. I will try to take some tomorrow if my battery arrives.

Tula had a blue kong wubba which she absolutely loves and wouldn't put it down. She also had a squeaky newspaper, scruffy bites and a Tugs twistable and I had a lovely Border Terrier fridge magnet. Thank you Alice Childress and the beautiful Maggie.

Luna had a small green and white striped sock monkey, antler bakes, a stag bar and some patterned poop bags. She loves the sock monkey but I expect it will be dead tomorrow.I had some maltesers, yummy. Thank you Dogless and possibly incredibly handsome Rudi?

Bunty had a chasers ball and a really cute kong gel squeeze pig, which is unbelievably cute. She also had a soft fox biter toy and there was a rather cute soft terrier shaped tree decoration which I really hope I don't have to relinquish to the dog.
Poor girl is now sat amongst the madness trying to figure out what the hell is going on. Thank you Mckenzie, your cuteness.

Precious had a green honky bulldog, a kong air dog, a rubber chicken, some tangly twists and two small crocodile treats, a zebra striped wubba and I had some minstrels. I think someone exceeded their £10 limit, naughty, naughty. All gifts appreciated.

Precious absolutely loves the green bulldog and hasn't put it down, well she did once and picked up the chicken and spent ages trying to pick up the bulldog, so funny. Thank you whoever you are cos I can't fathom the clue unless it was Dogless again trying to make a parcel look totally different. I know who it isn't but can't understand whether I am supposed to read between the lines or swap letters around or what.

Thank you so much everyone.

Would Precious's SS be Kes?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ballybee said:


> I have no idea who mine are!!! Dans didn't have a clue but I'm guessing babycham as there was a cc rescue sticker on one of the gifts. Tummels clue was "something that floats on water" so I thought Lily, but it's not her so now maybe Teal or Willow??
> 
> So very confused!!!


Yes you're right  Dan's Secret Santa was noneother than Willow bear 
Shes hopes he likes his presents very much, they have very similar taste in stuff she says


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> WHO
> 
> IS
> 
> ...


Percy say's he hopes Dottie enjoyed her gifts ....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Rights folks, we have done the opening but there still is no pictures. I will try to take some tomorrow if my battery arrives.
> 
> Tula had a blue kong wubba which she absolutely loves and wouldn't put it down. She also had a squeaky newspaper, scruffy bites and a Tugs twistable and I had a lovely Border Terrier fridge magnet. Thank you Alice Childress and the beautiful Maggie.
> 
> ...


Close but no cigar .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I found a clue :thumbsup: :lol:Millie treats the profits go to the Chinese Crested charity sooooo
> 
> Is Babycham Millie SS?


Rocky hopes that Millie enjoyed her pressies and had a lovely Christmas


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> Wow busy few days for me but thank you so much to my secret santa Cali loves all her toys and treats!!! I think it was babycham so thank you so much will add some photos too although they are rubbish one's


Bomber says you are welcome  Hope you had a lovely Christmas

And to Pogo I know you already guessed it was us so that means it was Dillon that posted to Chance, I suppose the clue could have been from one of the smallest dogs to one of the biggest dogs partcipating


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Close but no cigar .


Would that be Sir Kilo then?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Bomber says you are welcome  Hope you had a lovely Christmas
> 
> And to Pogo I know you already guessed it was us so that means it was Dillon that posted to Chance, I suppose the clue could have been from one of the smallest dogs to one of the biggest dogs partcipating


Chance says thank you very much Dillon and Babycham he loves his pressies


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> WHO
> 
> IS
> 
> ...


*Ahem, no ginger scruff bags living here* Singing:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I thought it might have been willow, his card had a Goldie on it  Dan has been thoroughly enjoying his gifts


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Bunty had a chasers ball and a really cute kong gel squeeze pig, which is unbelievably cute. She also had a soft fox biter toy and there was a rather cute soft terrier shaped tree decoration which I really hope I don't have to relinquish to the dog.
> Poor girl is now sat amongst the madness trying to figure out what the hell is going on. Thank you Mckenzie, your cuteness.


You're very welcome  I got McKenzie one of those little kong gels too, they were just too cute!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Percy say's he hopes Dottie enjoyed her gifts ....


YAY! THANK YOU PERCY! 
Dottie loved all her toys! And scoffed her treat! Xxx

And can Charlies SS come forward to be thanked?! Xxx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> WHO
> 
> IS
> 
> ...





Micky93 said:


> *Ahem, no ginger scruff bags living here* Singing:


You're blind! :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Rights folks, we have done the opening but there still is no pictures. I will try to take some tomorrow if my battery arrives.
> 
> Tula had a blue kong wubba which she absolutely loves and wouldn't put it down. She also had a squeaky newspaper, scruffy bites and a Tugs twistable and I had a lovely Border Terrier fridge magnet. Thank you Alice Childress and the beautiful Maggie.
> 
> ...


Nope not me I'm afraid. Mine has not guessed me, but then I forgot the clue (sorry babysham!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Would that be Sir Kilo then?


It certainly was .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It certainly was .


I didn't see anything in there to identify which one it was I just went for which the one I thought was biggest.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> You're blind! :lol:


YAY!!!

Thank you! 

xxx


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Tula had a blue kong wubba which she absolutely loves and wouldn't put it down. She also had a squeaky newspaper, scruffy bites and a Tugs twistable and I had a lovely Border Terrier fridge magnet. Thank you Alice Childress and the beautiful Maggie.


Aww, yeah Maggie quite fancied that for herself, although she probably would have swallowed it in one! It was strange buying for a smaller dog! Their toys are so titchy! Did you like the clue/card?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Aww, yeah Maggie quite fancied that for herself, although she probably would have swallowed it in one! It was strange buying for a smaller dog! Their toys are so titchy! Did you like the clue/card?


The card and clue where great. I thought it was a collie until I got to the part about the cart.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> xxx


You're more than welcome. I hope Charlie enjoyed his presents 

xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor sock monkey was laid to rest this morning. It was a very quick death, it was all over in 2 minutes. He is almost unrecognisable, in 50 pieces across the floor. He was a rather cute fellow in his green and white onesie. I can only liken his demise to a gladiator being thrown to the lions.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Nope not me I'm afraid. Mine has not guessed me, but then I forgot the clue (sorry babysham!)


Awww. Was you bombers ?
He loves all his gifts. Thanks very much


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww. Was you bombers ?
> He loves all his gifts. Thanks very much


I was  It was fun to shop for a small'un. Hope he enjoys the monkey, I know he only plays with socks but I figured that pretty much the same thing


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right, before we started opening and guessing I wrote a list of people and dogs and as they were outed I have been crossing them off my list.

Precious's clue has been annoying me since I opened it. Two words have been bothering me. The first word, scaled, suggested to me someone that lives in a hilly/mountainous area but when I did my list I did not list peoples areas so that was a non starter.

The second word, muchas, was really annoying me and I tried swapping it around in case it was an anagram but it didn't work out...I'm sure it was telling me something but I just couldn't put my finger on it.

This morning at 2.40 when I should have been in bed but was up watching C.S.I., how fitting, I had an overwhelming urge to look at my list once again and IT all dropped in to place......drum roll please.........Sherlock Bones the Great Canine Detective has come to the conclusion that Precious's Secret Santa is none other than Pointermum and Enzo.:lol::lol::lol:.

Thank you so much. If I am wrong I shall beat myself with a big stick.
It wouldn't have been so bad but by then I was so excited that I didn't go to sleep until 6am and now my face is all puffy.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Happy new year everyone. :thumbup:

Been relaxing and not doing much, but have been reading this thread. I've enjoyed it, it's all been wonderful.  Have loved seeing all the pictures of all the dogs and their pressies.

My three have loved all their gifts.Thank you. 
And glad that our recipients liked theirs.:thumbup:



bobbyw said:


> Oh yay! Thank you so much for all Dodger's pressies, and very good stalking! He loves resting his head on a pillow, it's so cute as he seems to know immediately what to do with one. Plus, napping is one of his fave pastimes. Aww, thanks for saying he's handsome, I think most people just think he's funny looking. Thanks for my choccies too.
> 
> Really liked your clue as it had me struggling to think of the answer.
> 
> ...


Glad he liked the treats, mine go mad for them. 
They are dried fish treats from a place called Penparc. Not sure if they have shops nationwide, but i could let you know if they would post. If not, i wouldn't mind posting to you. 
I have just ordered some similar looking ones from Angel petco this morning. I'll let you know if they're the same. 



Labrador Laura said:


> And Freddie&Frank your correct Mylo was Freddies SS


Yeah...the card was brilliant. Very good. Had to do a lot of Snooping at dogs noses :lol:

Beris...Were you and the lovely Molly, Bellas SS ??????

ooh...and looking forward to next years...


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Glad he liked the treats, mine go mad for them.
> They are dried fish treats from a place called Penparc. Not sure if they have shops nationwide, but i could let you know if they would post. If not, i wouldn't mind posting to you.
> I have just ordered some similar looking ones from Angel petco this morning. I'll let you know if they're the same.


Ooh, thanks for the info, just googled Penparc, looks like they are Staffordshire only but if you could let me know how the ones you've ordered go down with your lot that would be good. If they are a success I may give those a go.

Here are a couple more pics (apols they are rubbish phone pics tho) from the last day or two showing Dodger demonstrating one of his two fav activities using one of his SS pressies:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I love photos of Dodger. I think he is one of my favourite PF dogs :001_wub:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I love photos of Dodger. I think he is one of my favourite PF dogs :001_wub:


Aww, thanks 

Lots of people (ones we meet on walks) just seem to think he's funny looking - and are quite happy to tell us that!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Aww, thanks
> 
> Lots of people (ones we meet on walks) just seem to think he's funny looking - and are quite happy to tell us that!


Haha its 'cos he's got them super cool ears  They're just jealous 

I think he's beautiful, blatantly got a lot of character too 

P.S. I know Babycham2002 thinks he's frickin' adorable too. Every year at the start of SS she's like 'Is Dodger in it?? I know Bobbyw isn't always around but is he in it yet??'  :laugh:


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha its 'cos he's got them super cool ears  They're just jealous
> 
> I think he's beautiful, blatantly got a lot of character too
> 
> P.S. I know Babycham2002 thinks he's frickin' adorable too. Every year at the start of SS she's like 'Is Dodger in it?? I know Bobbyw isn't always around but is he in it yet??'  :laugh:


Aww, thanks, you've made our day 

We do love his ears


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> Happy new year everyone. :thumbup:
> 
> Been relaxing and not doing much, but have been reading this thread. I've enjoyed it, it's all been wonderful.  Have loved seeing all the pictures of all the dogs and their pressies.
> 
> ...


Happy new Year to everyone.
Yes we were your Secret Santa. Pleased you and Bella enjoyed your presents.

I really enjoy trying to work out what to buy our SS each year. I have particularly enjoyed this years SS as everyone has been so friendly and people waited for the different threads being started by Golden Shadow.

Golden Shadow and Babysham have done a really good job.

Molly and I are looking forward to next year.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

So have we all guessed our SS's ?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I guessed my last one but I haven't had it confirmed.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I need to guess mine , our laptop died over Xmas so not been on much.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I'm still waiting for someone to let me in on who brought the amazing gifts for Eddie. there wasn't a clue left so I have no idea.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to let me in on who brought the amazing gifts for Eddie. there wasn't a clue left so I have no idea.


Maybe the secret Santa who sent your gifts wanted to remain anonymous.

Goldenshadow stated at the beginning of the 2014 secret Santa rules that people could remain anonymous if they wanted to.

Putting a clue in with your gifts was an option for members not a necessity.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

1 of our recipients has guessed right. The other has guessed wrong  its great fun x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok been on holiday for a week so not had chance but still no clue on Nala's......someone with a big dog anyway. if you want to own up ........


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky hopes that Millie enjoyed her pressies and had a lovely Christmas


Millie apologises for her numpty owner to failed to spot this post :thumbup:

Thank You BC and well done Bomber for being such a super SS shopper :thumbup:

One ever sleepy Millie is currently asleep with Mr Fox :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know who Tummels was, nobody has confirmed if it's Teal??

My clue was "something that sounds like it floats"....I thought Lily or Willow but they're both taken (Willow is Dans funnily enough lol)...I'm soooo confused!!!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

beris said:


> Maybe the secret Santa who sent your gifts wanted to remain anonymous.
> 
> Goldenshadow stated at the beginning of the 2014 secret Santa rules that people could remain anonymous if they wanted to.
> 
> Putting a clue in with your gifts was an option for members not a necessity.


That's true..

Well whoever it is

Thank you again so so much. You really spoiled Eddie (and me!) and the presents were amazing. A lot of thought went into them xxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ballybee said:


> I don't know who Tummels was, nobody has confirmed if it's Teal??
> 
> My clue was "something that sounds like it floats"....I thought Lily or Willow but they're both taken (Willow is Dans funnily enough lol)...I'm soooo confused!!!


T#wasnt the bear : She was Dan's as you know


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Micky93 said:


> That's true..
> 
> Well whoever it is
> 
> Thank you again so so much. You really spoiled Eddie (and me!) and the presents were amazing. A lot of thought went into them xxxx


Bye the way forgot to mention in my previous post I wasn't your secret Santa.

The Lovely Bella(who looks like my daughters black labrador) was my Secret Santa. (FreddieandFrankie)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just had it confirmed that the dog I thought was Precious's Secret Santa actually wasn't. If someone wishes to own up I would appreciate it so I can thank them personally.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Just had it confirmed that the dog I thought was Precious's Secret Santa actually wasn't. If someone wishes to own up I would appreciate it so I can thank them personally.


sorry for late reply..... But it was Dora  sorry the clue was rubbish x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

H0lly said:


> sorry for late reply..... But it was Dora  sorry the clue was rubbish x


Would that have been as in Dora the explorer?.

Thank you so much for her presents, they where all very much appreciated and the bulldog is a firm favourite and still going strong.

Have read the clue again and it all makes sense now. I did sort of get there with the Spanish bit but thought it was Enzo.


----------

